# A challange / some bragging rights /a good cause



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2013)

Following on from running threads re Forumers you would like to play around with & forum members on your trophy wall etc who is up for a challange .. 

Quiet simple realy .. 

(1) agree with a fellow forum member you would like to challenge to get lower than.. 

(2) Comp will run until the evening of the H4H charity day thats organised on here or an agreed date if there are any problems with that.. 

(3)Person with the highest exact handicap of both players on that day donates Â£10 through the charity page, if there is a tie then both donate Â£5 each

What do you get ?  

 an incentive to get lower , bragging rights ( well a bit of banter at least) , and helping a good cause . 

Liverbirdie & myself are going up aginst each other , Red v Blue , Eng v Irl  , h4h wins 

anybody else interested ?


P.S sorry mods meant to put this in the lounge , could you please maybe sticky it for a week or so to se if there is intrest , thanks


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Im up for it if theres anybody is up for the challenge. 

This will be a fantastic fund raiser if we can get plenty of forummers facing off 

The stories/banter through the season will be good to read as well!


----------



## Fader (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm game on this one for sure if anyone wants to go head to head so to speak i'm happy to lose in these circumstance as the charity is the winner regardless


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2013)

I am happy to challenge anyone with a lower handicap than me, say 10.1. Now who has that exact handicap.:mmm:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just found the handicap list thread to compare so I'm similar to madadey,junior, or arnoldarmchewer.
Could be bit of fun thru the season and good cause for anyone in?


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for it if theres anybody is up for the challenge.
		
Click to expand...

I'll challenge you Scott and I'm giving you a 4 point start


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll be up for this. There's a few people on here who are around my H/C but maybe Junior would be the best oppo as he's in the Flat Cap OOM with me. Just in case Junior isn't interested, my H/C is 11.4 and i'm currently playing much worse than it (as anyone at West Lancs on Sunday will confirm.)


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

No point challenging me as once the TM day is done I will be longer than the average forum member, straighter than you all also, look the dogs danglies and be down to single figures in 12 months


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm up for the challenge. My exact is 18.4 so anyone wanting to challenge me I'm all ears.


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			No point challenging me as once the TM day is done I will be longer than the average forum member, straighter than you all also, look the dogs danglies and be down to single figures in 12 months 

Click to expand...

Or a lot richer from your ebay sales!


----------



## chris661 (Feb 28, 2013)

Well my exact is 11.4 and I would be willing to have a wee challenge with someone with a donation going to h4h. Seems like a good idea to keep an interest, bit of banter and maybe help a charity as well.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

I will join in currently 19.4, any takers


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Well my exact is 11.4 and I would be willing to have a wee challenge with someone with a donation going to h4h. Seems like a good idea to keep an interest, bit of banter and maybe help a charity as well.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that challenge Chris..I quite fancy a bit of Irish rivalry.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 28, 2013)

Will be up for this as soon as I can get an official handicap again. Good fun idea.


----------



## Junior (Feb 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'll be up for this. There's a few people on here who are around my H/C but maybe Junior would be the best oppo as he's in the Flat Cap OOM with me. Just in case Junior isn't interested, my H/C is 11.4 and i'm currently playing much worse than it (as anyone at West Lancs on Sunday will confirm.)
		
Click to expand...

Im game mate, im 10.7 at the min so yr giving me a bit of a head start !


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2013)

Junior said:



			Im game mate, im 10.7 at the min so yr giving me a bit of a head start !
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, but you know im capable of some low scoring after my round on Sunday....


----------



## brendy (Feb 28, 2013)

8.0 here, was 6 then the shanks occurred, shanks now been removed so hoping to drop a little this year.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll challenge you Scott and I'm giving you a 4 point start 

Click to expand...

You sure mate? Thats a big head start and might take a bit of fun out of it? I will still do it though if you want to   Might see if i can get another opponent closer to my handicap too so ive got to be on my toes from the start 

Maybe you should go after Gibbo after he got your spot at the Taylormade fitting :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You sure mate? Thats a big head start and might take a bit of fun out of it? I will still do it though if you want to   Might see if i can get another opponent closer to my handicap too so ive got to be on my toes from the start 

Maybe you should go after Gibbo after he got your spot at the Taylormade fitting :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm comfy with a target in front of you 

Gibbo who


----------



## kid2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Im game too if anyone wants.... dont really mind what handicap their off.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			No point challenging me as once the TM day is done I will be longer than the average forum member, straighter than you all also, look the dogs danglies and be down to single figures in 12 months 

Click to expand...

I'm up for giving G1BBO a pasting  Complete bag overhaul, new luminous yellow shoes, probably some face paint and a public tonking. You game or scared Stevie boy


----------



## GB72 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am willing to put a challenge out to Fragger. Both use Orka awesomeness, his handicap is 18.9 mine is 18.6. Seems like a fair challenge


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 28, 2013)

16.8 and going the wrong way if anybody fancies it.....


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

What do think Gary,Are you up for it fella? . ...... Are you still joining Lee Park?


----------



## Junior (Feb 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, but you know im capable of some low scoring after my round on Sunday....
		
Click to expand...

Forms temporary mate, I know you will bounce back from West Lancs !! I just seen you accepted Chris's chalenge though, so I dont mind if anyone ants to take me on !!  Be good to get 10 pairs doing this and raise Â£100 for HfH


----------



## scratch (Feb 28, 2013)

Great idea this one, should be fun for those participating and raising some cash for a good cause is never a bad thing!

Well done to all those taking part  :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 28, 2013)

Tiger said:



			I'm up for giving G1BBO a pasting  Complete bag overhaul, new luminous yellow shoes, probably some face paint and a public tonking. You game or scared Stevie boy 

Click to expand...

ooooh fighting talk 

yeah bring it on Mr De Souza (coolest surname on the forum btw)


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 28, 2013)

Right so we have interest... If you have agreed a challenge lets see the list , copy and paste on here

Liverbirdie (6.9).  V Bladeplayer. (7.1)


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			ooooh fighting talk 

yeah bring it on Mr De Souza (coolest surname on the forum btw)
		
Click to expand...

LOL!!!! Forget about it (I'm watching Donnie Brasco)


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 28, 2013)

12.0 here and lots of potential but few qualifiers... I doubt I will move much this season


----------



## chris661 (Feb 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'll take that challenge Chris..I quite fancy a bit of Irish rivalry.....
		
Click to expand...

Even though I am Scottish  

So what is it then loser donates a tenner? Game on


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9).  V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)


----------



## Fader (Feb 28, 2013)

brendy said:



			8.0 here, was 6 then the shanks occurred, shanks now been removed so hoping to drop a little this year.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 8.1 so I'll go head to head with brendy and he been lower than I ever have so be a good challenge


----------



## brendy (Feb 28, 2013)

Fader said:



			I'm 8.1 so I'll go head to head with brendy and he been lower than I ever have so be a good challenge
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, im happy if you are happy matey.


----------



## Fader (Feb 28, 2013)

brendy said:



			Sounds good to me, im happy if you are happy matey. 

Click to expand...

Cools beans then brendy no doubt I'll be paying out but in a good cause. 

So we got. 
Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like another great challenge here. A great way to motivate us for the season...

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 28, 2013)

Tiger said:



			Liverbirdie (6.9).  V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
		
Click to expand...

Your on a winner there Tiger, new clubs has to = +2 strokes over a season, ask Rory!:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			I'm up for the challenge. My exact is 18.4 so anyone wanting to challenge me I'm all ears.
		
Click to expand...

Im up for it pal? Cant really lose with this challenge


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)

Lets get it on!!!


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for it pal? Cant really lose with this challenge 

Click to expand...

Sorry dude Midnight PM me a little while ago!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Sorry dude Midnight PM me a little while ago!
		
Click to expand...

No probs fella


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)

I fancy another opponent closer to my handicap as well if anybody fancies it?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll give you .6 start Birchy


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

although it would make more sense if you went again Andy and  Iwent against midnight


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I'll give you .6 start Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure Louise? Scotts H/C is about as genuine as a Scotsmans tan. He's about as much an 18.8 as I am a Cat1 player....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Are you sure Louise? Scotts H/C is about as genuine as a Scotsmans tan. He's about as much an 18.8 as I am a Cat1 player....
		
Click to expand...

That is pure slander Danny boy! My legal team will be in touch .


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That is pure slander Danny boy! My legal team will be in touch .
		
Click to expand...

Legal team? Is that "Sanchez, Moralez and Villa"? The well known bandido representatives?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Legal team? Is that "Sanchez, Moralez and Villa"? The well known bandido representatives? 

Click to expand...

Love it, Dan. LOL


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Legal team? Is that "Sanchez, Moralez and Villa"? The well known bandido representatives? 

Click to expand...

Be careful, these boys wont take no crap!


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2013)

Gary(region3) you up for this mate?....re-run of last year?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

its OK if he is protecting his handicap I cant lose.


----------



## Fraz (Feb 28, 2013)

Im 18.0 if anyone fancies it!

And if you are Scottish and fancy a head-to-head season finale all the better!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Be careful, these boys wont take no crap!

View attachment 4829

Click to expand...

Could be anyone that Birchy - you all dress like that in Bolton.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			Your on a winner there Tiger, new clubs has to = +2 strokes over a season, ask Rory!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!!!! I'm banking on him being blinded by his blinging shoes


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

louise_a said:



			its OK if he is protecting his handicap I cant lose.
		
Click to expand...

Be careful, my legal team take down women too! 



On a serious note im in for the challenge if you want it? But rather than you giving me a 0.6 headstart i will pay the tenner if you are within 1.6 of me at the end? In effect you get a 1 shot headstart if your ok with that? :fore:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

fine with me Scott, if you want to give me a start, I dont mind.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

by the way is now a good time to mention the 4 birdies I had today


----------



## Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

louise_a said:



			by the way is now a good time to mention the 4 birdies I had today 

Click to expand...

Priceless!!!! :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

louise_a said:



			by the way is now a good time to mention the 4 birdies I had today 

Click to expand...

Typical, heres me trying to be nice. 


Is the range still open?


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 28, 2013)

Tiger said:



			LMAO!!!! I'm banking on him being blinded by his blinging shoes 

Click to expand...

I can hear his thoughts while addressing the ball now.....

"Look at my shiney new clubs, look at my shiney new shoes and none of it from ebay....."
Starts back swing.....
"Hang on, what am I doing out in this field....."
Swinging at the ball
"Oh crud now I remember......"
Club hacks across ball.....

*"FORE!!!!!"*


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm happy to take on anyone around the 10 mark. I'm currently 10.0 so richardt, homer, sawtooth & jimbob.someroo seem like the closet matches...I await a challenge


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			I can hear his thoughts while addressing the ball now.....

"Look at my shiney new clubs, look at my shiney new shoes and none of it from ebay....."
Starts back swing.....
"Hang on, what am I doing out in this field....."
Swinging at the ball
"Oh crud now I remember......"
Club hacks across ball.....

*"FORE!!!!!"*

Click to expand...

It doesn't go far enough to shout Fore, unless you mean the divot   :rofl:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 1, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm happy to take on anyone around the 10 mark. I'm currently 10.0 so richardt, homer, sawtooth & jimbob.someroo seem like the closet matches...I await a challenge
		
Click to expand...

I'm 9.3 fella and happy to take you on


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 1, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just found the handicap list thread to compare so I'm similar to madadey,junior, or arnoldarmchewer.
Could be bit of fun thru the season and good cause for anyone in?
		
Click to expand...

PB will happily go toe to toe with you, 

Best

AAC


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2013)

just booked a lesson for next week and bought a top up card for range tokens... practice, practice practice.... your going down Tiger 

the new bling will dazzle all opponents into submission!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 1, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			the new bling will dazzle all opponents into submission!
		
Click to expand...

I will take you on Gibbo! we can have a bling off!! then the second match up will be jimbob Vs Darth Vega.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 1, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			16.8 and going the wrong way if anybody fancies it.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm 16.0 if that's acceptable? 

Great idea by the way and a great cause to donate to.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 1, 2013)

21.5 I'll take on both Tiger and G1BBO,

Where do I send the money?


----------



## SimonC (Mar 1, 2013)

Throw my name in the pot it's for a good cause. I'm currently off 5.6 any takers?


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2013)

I've only got 1 so far who's well forward of me already so anyone want me who's in my same handicap range?


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 1, 2013)

kid2 said:



			Im game too if anyone wants.... dont really mind what handicap their off.

Click to expand...

Kid2 - We are off the same handicap, so I'd be up for this.  Aiming to get to 12.4 at least this year with aspirations of getting even lower.

If your keen, I'll add us to the list


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2013)

Greta responce guys & gals fair play , update the challanges  for all to see  if you have them agreed  



Birchy said:



			Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)

I fancy another opponent closer to my handicap as well if anybody fancies it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I am taking on Birchy with a 1.6 start


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 1, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I'm 9.3 fella and happy to take you on 

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me Jimbob, you're on. I'll see if I can eat into that lead you have in tomorrow's comp. I won't be at the H4H day but happy to use that as our deadline if it suits you?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4) v Birchy (18.8) (although I see Birchy is already playing Fish )
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd be up for this.

I'm 7.3 with a short game Homer would be embarrassed by so would be aswell paying my tenner across now 

Anyone near this h'cap want to get involved int he challenge?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 1, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Following on from running threads re Forumers you would like to play around with & forum members on your trophy wall etc who is up for a challange .. 

Quiet simple realy .. 

(1) agree with a fellow forum member you would like to challenge to get lower than.. 

(2) Comp will run until the evening of the H4H charity day thats organised on here or an agreed date if there are any problems with that.. 

(3)Person with the highest exact handicap of both players on that day donates Â£10 through the charity page, if there is a tie then both donate Â£5 each

What do you get ?  

 an incentive to get lower , bragging rights ( well a bit of banter at least) , and helping a good cause . 

Liverbirdie & myself are going up aginst each other , Red v Blue , Eng v Irl  , h4h wins 

anybody else interested ?


P.S sorry mods meant to put this in the lounge , could you please maybe sticky it for a week or so to se if there is intrest , thanks
		
Click to expand...


Great idea by the way BP


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
 Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
 Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
 HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2013)

rickg said:



			Gary(region3) you up for this mate?....re-run of last year?
		
Click to expand...

Good with me Rick if you're ok with spotting me 6 x 0.1's head start?

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)


----------



## brendy (Mar 1, 2013)

I suppose those that wanted to could have a little pot between a few guys and all play towards the same aim, still money to charridy as long as they didnt become too big.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 1, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'd be up for this.

I'm 7.3 with a short game Homer would be embarrassed by so would be aswell paying my tenner across now 

Anyone near this h'cap want to get involved int he challenge?
		
Click to expand...

OK then NWJocko I'll have some of that.... I'm 7.4 so sounds about right! 

You on?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 1, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Sounds good to me Jimbob, you're on. I'll see if I can eat into that lead you have in tomorrow's comp. I won't be at the H4H day but happy to use that as our deadline if it suits you?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect, I'm not there at the day either but the deadline works! Hopefully it will spur us both on to drop a few!


----------



## richart (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy to take on Homer if he is up for it. Can I use my Society handicap as that has just been cut to 9.8.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 1, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK then NWJocko I'll have some of that.... I'm 7.4 so sounds about right! 

You on?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, I have no doubt you will win though!


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4) v Birchy (18.8) (although I see Birchy is already playing Fish )
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)

Updated


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 1, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Sounds good to me, I have no doubt you will win though!
		
Click to expand...

Naturally!


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4) v Birchy (18.8) (although I see Birchy is already playing Fish )
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)

Updated
		
Click to expand...

There have been a couple of updates since the one you copied from.

I think this is up to date...

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)


----------



## Region3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great idea by the way Bill.

10 matches so far means Â£100 to HFH already!


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in.  Always happy to do something for a good cause and it'll be a laugh.

I'm off 26.7 at the moment but expect this to drop quite dramatically (not boasting, just I expect it to improve sharply before I level out and really have to work at improving it more).   

Anyone around the high teens I'd be happy to challenge 

David


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great idea by the way


----------



## Junior (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm 10.7 if anyone fancies a crack !!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Great idea by the way Bill.

10 matches so far means Â£100 to HFH already!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gary , & to the rest with positive comments , can only work if we the forumers  make it work , going well so far 

so WELL DONE  :thup:    to all who have jumped aboard already & come on the rest of ye


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 1, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just found the handicap list thread to compare so I'm similar to madadey,junior, or arnoldarmchewer.
Could be bit of fun thru the season and good cause for anyone in?
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a challenge to me young man.........:thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 1, 2013)

Junior said:



			I'm 10.7 if anyone fancies a crack !!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger it I will take you on also if you want Junior.........:cheers:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 1, 2013)

I am officially off 26 (old handicap) but putting in my cards over this weekend and next at my new club and hoping to be around 20 so if anyone fancies that I am game.  (A brilliant head to head shootout with a fast improving high handicapper sounds the best thing).


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2013)

Shiny said:



			I am officially off 26 (old handicap) but putting in my cards over this weekend and next at my new club and hoping to be around 20 so if anyone fancies that I am game.  (A brilliant head to head shootout with a fast improving high handicapper sounds the best thing).
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that on


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 1, 2013)

Great idea, this.  I'm 11.8, if anyone around 11/12/13 wants to challenge that...


----------



## chris661 (Mar 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Bugger it I will take you on also if you want Junior.........:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing stopping you having two or five matches? The real winner will be the charidee


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 1, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Nothing stopping you having two or five matches? The real winner will be the charidee 

Click to expand...

That is what I thought. The more matches the better. At the end of the day it is a charity close to my heart with being in the armed forces.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think this has been put on this thread yet, but it may help people pick some rivals:-

Robobum 2.4
 Upsidedown 2.8
 golfcitydweller 3
 Jimbo123 3.7
 saving_par 4
 Sniggy05 4.5
 PieMan 4.8
 Sponge1980 4.9
 MattyBoy 5.1
 Imurg 5.4
 JCW 5.4
 Keeno 5.5
 Jack991 5.6
 SimonC 5.6
 Wayman 5.6
 Bluetoon 6.1
 DavidPark 6.1
 Hobbit 6.1
 needmoreclub 6.1
 Tab373 6.1
 JustOne 6.4
 Rickg 6.5
 Julsk10 6.7
 TXL 6.7
 fundy 6.8
 Liverbirdie 6.9
 bladeplayer 7.1
 Lump 7.1
 NWJocko 7.3
 Davidg2010uk 7.5
 Nashy 7.5
 Moquillo19 7.7
 JT77 7.8
 Fader 8.1
 smange 8.1
 pokerjoke 8.3
 joff 8.4
 garyinderry 8.8
 Qwerty 8.8
 Foxholer 9.1
 Dave1980 9.2
 beggsy 9.3
 Jimbob.Someroo 9.3
 arnieboy 9.4
 Ronnoc1980 9.4
 sev112 9.5
 Sawtooth 9.8
 Wishaw_Hacker 9.8
 HawkeyeMS 10
 Sion 10
 HomerJSimpson 10.1
 Richart 10.2
 azazel 10.3
 mikeb4 10.3
 MadAdey 10.5
 ArnoldArmChewer 10.6
 pbrown7582 10.6
 Junior 10.7
 Bernix 11
 GreiginFife 11.2
 Cranfordhacker 11.3
 Crow 11.3
 bluewolf 11.4
 Chrisd 11.6
 bigslice 11.7
 MashieNiblick 11.7
 Oddsocks 11.7
 mcbroon 11.8
 Curls 12
 ScienceBoy 12
 spawn_ukuk 12
 Bratty 12.5
 bogside84 12.7
 Gjbike 12.7
 jason6r 12.8
 woosey 13
 Jaymosafehands 13.3
 TheClaw 13.4
 heathcliffe 13.6
 Twire 13.6
 williamalex1 14
 Kid2 14.1
 Lig 14.2
 Slicer30 14.3
 big_russ 14.7
 dotty001 14.9
 rosecott 15.3
 DCB 15.5
 thegogg 15.5
 cirrus 15.7
 Gareth 15.7
 gerryd 15.7
 Airlie_Andy 16
 Jensen 16.2
 vinny613 16.2
 Whereditgo 16.2
 daymond 16.5
 richardc 16.6
 Paperboy 16.7
 Karl102 16.8
 Sydney Greenstreet 17
 Socky 17.1
 Kurt92 17.2
 daveyc2k2 17.7
 macca64 17.8
 Dave3498 18
 Fraz 18
 Khamelion 18
 Stuey01 18
 Rooter 18.1
 Kellfire 18.2
 HickoryShaft 18.3
 andy808 18.4
 The Hammer 18.4
 Birchy 18.8
 Lollfred 18.8
 GB72 18.9
 Bozza 19.3
 louise_a 19.4
 Midnight 19.4
 Wookie 20.0
 Essex_Stu 20.1
 Bucket92 20.5
 backwoodsman 20.8
 sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
 Slime 20.9
 mattdeeks 21.2
 Stevelev 21.3
 woody69 21.4
 full_throttle 21.5
 g1bbo 21.7
 Garesfield ACE 22
 Oxfordcomma 22
 rikkitikk 22.5
 Fish 23
 Siren 23.1
 tsped83 23.1
 Hooker 23.4
 bignev 23.6
 Hacker Khan mid 20's? BANDIT!!! 24
 StrangelyBrown 24.3
 Craig26 24.9
 Jungle 25.9
 Shiny 26
 Lawrence22 26.1
 Evesdad 26.4
 chumpalot 26.7
 JPH 26.8
 Mary 27.9
 adiemel 28
 user2009 28
 Callum 28
 Kev_off_the_tee 28
 Shakey 28
 el Bandito 28


----------



## Midnight (Mar 1, 2013)

Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm game for this, anyone around the 11 to 11.5 mark, give or take a bit?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2013)

Me versus the podgster!
After his ridiculous claims today :thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Bugger it I will take you on also if you want Junior.........:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Game on MadAdey !!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 1, 2013)

Still no challenge? 

Just to give you a taste I hit a 200 yard 3 iron into the wind today, had a 9 foot birdie putt on the SI 1 that just snuck by and hit 3 3 woods over 240 yards.

Sadly only shot 90 due to 5 missed par putts from under 10 feet, an 8 on a par 5 and a 7 on a par 3. 

Something tells me a round in the 70s isnt far off


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Me versus the podgster!
After his ridiculous claims today :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Come on mate spill


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 1, 2013)

Crow said:



			I'm game for this, anyone around the 11 to 11.5 mark, give or take a bit?
		
Click to expand...

I'll have some of that action Crow. 11.8 ok by you...?


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 1, 2013)

Another challenge has been set.........

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.5)   :cheers:

A good little challenge seeing as we have the same exact handicap so no advantage to either player.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 1, 2013)

you can't putt tho Adey


----------



## fundy (Mar 1, 2013)

If Justone wants to then would happily oblige in what is most likely going to boil down to which one of us remains fit enough to play golf during the summer, ill even give him 4 0.1s start


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 1, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			you can't putt tho Adey 

Click to expand...

Check the signature GIBBO, I have a new weapon in the bag now.............Happy learned how to putt! Uh-oh! :lol:


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 1, 2013)

Calling saving_parne: you up for this fella?


----------



## kid2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Slicer30 said:



			Kid2 - We are off the same handicap, so I'd be up for this.  Aiming to get to 12.4 at least this year with aspirations of getting even lower.

If your keen, I'll add us to the list
		
Click to expand...




Fire away Slicer........It'll be a bit of fun anyway if nothing else.:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			That sounds like a challenge to me young man.........:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Sorry for the delay but I'm still up for this.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			PB will happily go toe to toe with you, 

Best

AAC
		
Click to expand...

Great challenge on sorry for the delay in replying.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2013)

Junior said:



			I'm 10.7 if anyone fancies a crack !!
		
Click to expand...


Posted earlier I have accepted madadey and AAC can make it a hat trick if your still looking?


----------



## rosecott (Mar 1, 2013)

Peaked early in January but up for a challenge - just dribbled up to 15.8.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 1, 2013)

Another one set up for me now


Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			I'll have some of that action Crow. 11.8 ok by you...?
		
Click to expand...

McBroon, you've got yourself a challenger!

Good luck with your handicap and I'll update the list.   :thup:


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)

That makes the total Â£130 and still running.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 1, 2013)

Crow said:



			McBroon, you've got yourself a challenger!

Good luck with your handicap and I'll update the list.   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Crow 

 Looks like we had similar seasons last year, so let's hope we both do better this year. Especially  me


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Come on mate spill 

Click to expand...

He will be off 18 before is first comp









Wait he didn't say what year he would enter the it.......


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			He will be off 18 before is first comp



Wait he didn't say what year he would enter the it....... 

Click to expand...

When is he putting his cards in for his hcap? . I can see you two being big rivals


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			When is he putting his cards in for his hcap? . I can see you two being big rivals 

Click to expand...

Nah what makes u say that... Just cos we play at the same club... He's the one that brags about being a scratch golfer...... I think he means he gets heat rashes in the summer


----------



## Shiny (Mar 1, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll take that on 

Click to expand...

Game on, so to speak.  Please add us to the list.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Nah what makes u say that... Just cos we play at the same club... He's the one that brags about being a scratch golfer...... I think he means he gets heat rashes in the summer
		
Click to expand...

All mates are rivals who like to get one over each other Especially if he comes in with similar handicap to you as well and at same club etc.

See that banter has started already :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2013)

I told him to log on tonight and except the challenge... Hmmm where is the chicken smiley 


Imagine being beaten by scouser.....Stu and bluewolf will be along in a bit 


Haha hahaha i


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I told him to log on tonight and except the challenge... Hmmm where is the chicken smiley 


Imagine being beaten by scouser.....Stu and bluewolf will be along in a bit 


Haha hahaha i
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry mate. It'll be the last time you get within 5 shots of me!!! Im doing some intensive range work most days now. I can't have you holding this one over me. Next time we play, it's gonna be brutal. They'll have to carry you off the 18th with your backside in your hands....


----------



## Scouser (Mar 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't you worry mate. It'll be the last time you get within 5 shots of me!!! Im doing some intensive range work most days now. I can't have you holding this one over me. Next time we play, it's gonna be brutal. They'll have to carry you off the 18th with your backside in your hands....

Click to expand...

...:blah:


----------



## Val (Mar 1, 2013)

Aye go on then stick me in for some, chomping around at 15.1 currently

Any takers?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't you worry mate. It'll be the last time you get within 5 shots of me!!! Im doing some intensive range work most days now. I can't have you holding this one over me. Next time we play, it's gonna be brutal. They'll have to carry you off the 18th with your backside in your hands....

Click to expand...

Rory........Is that you?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Rory........Is that you? 

Click to expand...

No, but it tickled me today when I watched his (part) round and thought - "I know exactly how that feels".....


----------



## Crow (Mar 1, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Nice one Crow 

 Looks like we had similar seasons last year, so let's hope we both do better this year. Especially  me 

Click to expand...

Game on, unfortunately for me our first qualifier isn't until the first Sunday in March.
Oh well, time for my new swing to bed in, hoepfully the one that's going to see me go low this year....


----------



## Slicer30 (Mar 2, 2013)

kid2 said:



			Fire away Slicer........It'll be a bit of fun anyway if nothing else.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Aye hopefully drive each other on.

Another for the list

Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)


----------



## Scadge (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm happy to give it a go if someone has fairly low expectations - playing off 12.6 and on the up I can put, drive and hit nice irons but watching me try to chip has been known to make grown men cry, throw up, wet themselves.  So yes I've heard all the gags about broomhandle wedges etc but happy to give someone some stick if they can't beat an experienced hacker....

Science Boy is this you or are you afraid of my mediocrity ?


----------



## Shiny (Mar 2, 2013)

Update:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 2, 2013)

Update:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 2, 2013)

Some members still up for a challenge

Scadge (12.6)   Scienceboy see post #136 
Valentino (15.1)     
Rosecott (15.8)      


Fundys call out of Justone still on deaf ears currently


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2013)

I am still waiting for the podgster to grow some


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am still waiting for the podgster to grow some
		
Click to expand...

My little lass has just picked up one of my wedges, I reckon she could go lower than you this season. That's if she can drag herself away from Spongebob Squarepants for long enough to practise.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			My little lass has just picked up one of my wedges, I reckon she could go lower than you this season. That's if she can drag herself away from Spongebob Squarepants for long enough to practise.
		
Click to expand...

Then that makes another person that would have beat u the other week... They beat me they beat u... Haha hahaha


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2013)

richart said:



			I am happy to challenge anyone with a lower handicap than me, say 10.1. Now who has that exact handicap.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Happy to take on Homer if he is up for it. Can I use my Society handicap as that has just been cut to 9.8.

Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



			Some members still up for a challenge

Scadge (12.6)   Scienceboy see post #136 
Valentino (15.1)     
Rosecott (15.8)      


Fundys call out of Justone still on deaf ears currently 

Click to expand...

Seems that Homer is not up for a challenge bladeplayer. I might be on his ignore list.:lol: Anybody else ?


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Some members still up for a challenge

Scadge (12.6)   Scienceboy see post #136 
Valentino (15.1)     
Rosecott (15.8)      


Fundys call out of Justone still on deaf ears currently 

Click to expand...

Think James is away at the moment, he'll get to it no doubt (that said after how I played today Im tempted to withdraw the challenge lol)


----------



## rosecott (Mar 2, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Some members still up for a challenge

Rosecott (15.8)
		
Click to expand...

I've been half expecting a shout from a mod with similar handicap to me.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 2, 2013)

Still waiting to hear on the chalkenge I extended to Fragger


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 2, 2013)

oooh a face off for Team Orka, come on fragger take him up on it


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like Fragger is running scared!! Must be the lady shafts in his new clubs...


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 2, 2013)

not swung a club since last june but i'm up for a challenge, i would need 11 or 12 h/c but worth a fiver, could dates be posted for events be a nice warm up for the forum meets,got a big hole in my trophy cabinet that needs filling after giving the massive big silver salver back for winning major board comp last year ( no pressure then)


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 2, 2013)

richart said:



			Seems that Homer is not up for a challenge bladeplayer. I might be on his ignore list.:lol: Anybody else ?
		
Click to expand...

Homes will take that challange Rich , im sure he will ................. Martin ?? 



fundy said:



			(that said after how I played today Im tempted to withdraw the challenge lol)
		
Click to expand...

boy o boy do i know that feeling



rosecott said:



			I've been half expecting a shout from a mod with similar handicap to me.
		
Click to expand...

Call him out mate , no hididng then ..





GB72 said:



			Still waiting to hear on the chalkenge I extended to Fragger
		
Click to expand...




G1BB0 said:



			oooh a face off for Team Orka, come on fragger take him up on it 

Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Looks like Fragger is running scared!! Must be the lady shafts in his new clubs...

Click to expand...

Phillip .............. oh Phillip ? i do believe you is been called out ole bean


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 2, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Update:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.*1*) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
		
Click to expand...

There you go Jimbob, you've got a 0.8 head start. It turns out playing a qualifier with a stinking cold having not slept all night is a _really_ bad idea


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Me versus the podgster!
After his ridiculous claims today :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok you little rat.  

Yes i have come out with a punchy shout that i will shoot 90 or lower on my first competition and just to finish it off that will be in 2013 at some point! (mental note to self, be careful what you say in front of the male version of Dot Cotton that is Scouser!)  Little bit of history here after starting last year and being away skiing my rounds since coming back from 3 months skiing have been 134, 120 odd, 111, 103 so i'm sure people can understand where i'm coming from, or am i just setting myself up for a big fall?????

Current handicap (genuine certificate and within a year before Scouser starts) is 26 so please please please get Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) on that list and he even gets a head start as i'm that kind!!!!!

Looking forward to playing some golf this year and getting to meet plenty of forummers along the way


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Ok you little rat.  

Yes i have come out with a punchy shout that i will shoot 90 or lower on my first competition and just to finish it off that will be in 2013 at some point! (mental note to self, be careful what you say in front of the male version of Dot Cotton that is Scouser!)  Little bit of history here after starting last year and being away skiing my rounds since coming back from 3 months skiing have been 134, 120 odd, 111, 103 so i'm sure people can understand where i'm coming from, or am i just setting myself up for a big fall?????

Current handicap (genuine certificate and within a year before Scouser starts) is 26 so please please please get Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) on that list and he even gets a head start as i'm that kind!!!!!

Looking forward to playing some golf this year and getting to meet plenty of forummers along the way
		
Click to expand...

be careful, youd be a very big price to break 90 first comp on what youve written above, in fact youd be a fav not to break 100 imo. gl with the improvements but dont make it any harder than it needs to be and put any more pressure on your first comp round than there will already be


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Little bit of history here after starting last year and being away skiing my rounds since coming back from 3 months skiing have been 134, 120 odd, 111,
		
Click to expand...

And how many lost balls yesterday... 


Game on sir


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 2, 2013)

Fundy, completely agree with what you are saying and before Dot Cotton (Scouser) starts again just for clarity by using the word 'competition' i mean club competition and not a forum meet.

One thing is certain though between Scouser and myself (mainly because the cause is something extremely close to my heart) i will happily change it from Â£10 to Â£50???????

Chicken????????????


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Fundy, completely agree with what you are saying and before Dot Cotton (Scouser) starts again just for clarity by using the word 'competition' i mean club competition and not a forum meet.

One thing is certain though between Scouser and myself (mainly because the cause is something extremely close to my heart) i will happily change it from Â£10 to Â£50???????

Chicken????????????
		
Click to expand...

Im looking forward to watching this duel develop over the coming season . I would love it if you two are paired together in the final round of the order of merit!


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Fundy, completely agree with what you are saying and before Dot Cotton (Scouser) starts again just for clarity by using the word 'competition' i mean club competition and not a forum meet.

One thing is certain though between Scouser and myself (mainly because the cause is something extremely close to my heart) i will happily change it from Â£10 to Â£50???????

Chicken????????????
		
Click to expand...

that makes perfect sense  whatever you do make sure you enjoy it though, this games hard enough without putting too much pressure on yourself


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 2, 2013)

fundy said:



			that makes perfect sense  whatever you do make sure you enjoy it though, this games hard enough without putting too much pressure on yourself
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice and we shall see how the summer pans out.

Ok then, to back up my words (after Dot Cotton sharing the love) if i don't hit 90 (or lower) in a comp or forum meet by the date of the H4H meet or end of September (whichever is later) i will throw in Â£100 to the fund.  This then backs up my words!

Instead of the Â£10 change our little duel to Â£20 and lets see how the summer pans out


----------



## rosecott (Mar 2, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Current handicap (genuine certificate and within a year before Scouser starts) is 26
		
Click to expand...

Not wanting to get too involved in this tussle, but do you mean your certificate is current or does it go back nearly a year?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 2, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Not wanting to get too involved in this tussle, but do you mean your certificate is current or does it go back nearly a year?
		
Click to expand...

Please do... If he is cheating I need to know... 

Bad form if he is....


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 2, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Not wanting to get too involved in this tussle, but do you mean your certificate is current or does it go back nearly a year?
		
Click to expand...

Mate,  I have just joined Lee Park and they said for me to either do 3 initial handicap cards or if i have a current handicap certificate from another club that has to be within the last 12 months.

I don't know the rules and regs regarding a lot to do with golf yet alone handicaps so i said i had a handicap from a previous club that is 9 months old.  I was told to use that so i assumed the current is classed as within 12 months.

Either way before giving Scouser ammunition i will be below him come the end of the summer!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 2, 2013)

If anyone in the 20 ish range is up for it, then Ill give it a go. Looking at the handicap list that includes;

Bozza 19.3
 louise_a 19.4
 Midnight 19.4
 Wookie 20.0
 Essex_Stu 20.1
 Bucket92 20.5
Backwoodsman 20.8
  sajkox (unofficial) 20.9
 Slime 20.9
 mattdeeks 21.2
 Stevelev 21.3
 woody69 21.4
 full_throttle 21.5
 g1bbo 21.7

By the way, when is H4H day


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Still waiting to hear on the chalkenge I extended to Fragger
		
Click to expand...




G1BB0 said:



			oooh a face off for Team Orka, come on fragger take him up on it 

Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Looks like Fragger is running scared!! Must be the lady shafts in his new clubs...

Click to expand...

On behalf of Himself - I'll accept GB's challenge.

And if he doesn't like it - too bad.....

Did I see someone around my Handicap? Was it SimonC?
Yep, just checked - SimonC off 5.6 - you want some?


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2013)

Imurg, your avatar will scare everyone off! especially when you say 'you want some?'


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Fundy, completely agree with what you are saying and before Dot Cotton (Scouser) starts again just for clarity by using the word 'competition' i mean club competition and not a forum meet.

One thing is certain though between Scouser and myself (mainly because the cause is something extremely close to my heart) i will happily change it from Â£10 to Â£50???????

Chicken????????????
		
Click to expand...

I think this will be a turkey shoot for you Podgster.

My money is one you.

Rambo v Dot cotton, my money is safe.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 3, 2013)

richart said:



			Seems that Homer is not up for a challenge bladeplayer. I might be on his ignore list.:lol: Anybody else ?
		
Click to expand...

Just caught up on this thread, Richart I'll take you on if you wish. I was 10.9 this morning but we had our first medal today and I collected my first 0.1 of the season so bang on 11.0, You can have the 0.8 head start cos today was down to being on the night shift and having 4 hours kip before my round. I'll come good soon I promise


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 3, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			There you go Jimbob, you've got a 0.8 head start. It turns out playing a qualifier with a stinking cold having not slept all night is a _really_ bad idea
		
Click to expand...

Tell you what, if you like, we can do me +.5? Seems a bit harsh to start on a .8 start? ...

Or do a % decrease ( /increase?!) of 10 and 9.3?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Tell you what, if you like, we can do me +.5? Seems a bit harsh to start on a .8 start? ...

Or do a % decrease ( /increase?!) of 10 and 9.3?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate but happy with the 0.8. I've always liked a challenge


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 3, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Some members still up for a challenge

Scadge (12.6)   Scienceboy see post #136 

Click to expand...

Game On! 

I think I might end up on 12.6 by the end of this year so if you dont get worse you might pip me. I did however get 17 points in a 3/4 comp over 9 holes yesterday. Played with two pros who shot 15 and 17 points so showing I have another gear somewhere!

Good thing was I could out drive 1 pro with my 3 wood and hit my 3 wood as far as the other pros 3 wood!


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 3, 2013)

Saving_par and myself are going to play each other so please add to the list! Probably going to be at Windermere, mine or silloth (wonder which?). I'll put a date up when arranged and see if another pair want to join us.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 3, 2013)

Podge I accept your Â£20... 

LB I thought u had faith in me... I remember your drunken words on the presentation night!


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2013)

Just to worry those against me, I shot a gross 82 at KGC today, my best ever so a net 59  All greens open so no temps, no gimmes and won my 3rd winter league match.

Get yer money ready


----------



## Shiny (Mar 3, 2013)

I played 3 under my handicap in the medal yesterday, I might not open my wallet just yet Mr Fish. 



Fish said:



			Just to worry those against me, I shot a gross 82 at KGC today, my best ever so a net 59  All greens open so no temps, no gimmes and won my 3rd winter league match.

Get yer money ready 

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Podge I accept your Â£20... 

LB I thought u had faith in me... I remember your drunken words on the presentation night!
		
Click to expand...

I do have faith in you, but podgster will still tear you a new one.

A motivated ex army oberstamfehrer-colonel  needing to fill his time - you'd have more chance against Joan of Arc.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2013)

Shiny said:



			I played 3 under my handicap in the medal yesterday, I might not open my wallet just yet Mr Fish. 

Click to expand...

So you played to 23 and I played to 12, I can hear the crisp sound of notes heading H4H way


----------



## Shiny (Mar 3, 2013)

One way or another they will win.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2013)

Shiny said:



			One way or another they will win.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, and what it should all be about, the banter in-between is good and makes it fun but the end result will be more grateful funds towards H4H's


----------



## fundy (Mar 3, 2013)

hope you remebered to water your horse Fish


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2013)

fundy said:



			hope you remebered to water your horse Fish 

Click to expand...

I know, there were a few rumblings as word got around 

Generally everyone was pleased (other than my opponents) for me and they know how hard I've been working on it since October so their all looking forward to seeing my handicap drop as much as me as they don't want to be drawn against me early doors in any club comps


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2013)

nice shooting tex :thup:

I was the opposite today, swing is all over the place atm. Back to basics and a lesson/range day booked. Hard work but has to be done to see any gains. I did however putt like a demon and once I got the swing going I hit some of the best shots yet. Another 0.1 back though 

I reckon Tiger may well do me on current lack of form


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			nice shooting tex :thup:

I was the opposite today, swing is all over the place atm. Back to basics and a lesson/range day booked. Hard work but has to be done to see any gains. I did however putt like a demon and once I got the swing going I hit some of the best shots yet. Another 0.1 back though 

I reckon Tiger may well do me on current lack of form 

Click to expand...

Don't worry I am sure that your swing will all come good in front of the video cameras in 2 weeks


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2013)

I remain hopeful. In all fairness it wasnt too bad today, some unlucky lies and pulled 3 oob. I was smoking the hybrid and 4 iron, chipped like a wuss though  

Not a million miles off but just not happy with progress (or lack of).


----------



## adiemel (Mar 3, 2013)

would love to join in but don't have an official handicap yet. Hope to get one over the next couple of months. At present i would say its 28.


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2013)

Hendo007 said:



			Just caught up on this thread, Richart I'll take you on if you wish. I was 10.9 this morning but we had our first medal today and I collected my first 0.1 of the season so bang on 11.0, You can have the 0.8 head start cos today was down to being on the night shift and having 4 hours kip before my round. I'll come good soon I promise  

Click to expand...

 You are on.:thup: Just made it into the quarter finals of our Clubs winter foursomes today, but I have got a very good partner. I might even have to find out where the Club's practice ground is to give you a proper run for the H4H's money.

Happy to take anyone else on for such a good cause.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2013)

Despite losing the Â£5 I won last week, the awesomeness won me NTP today for the first time.


Another high scoring comp yesterday meant another 0.1 on my signature.

G1BBO, you going to challenge me too. I'm happy to take on both you and tiger, lowest H/cap wins starting April 1st until October 1st


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 3, 2013)

hmmmmmm

go on then, although you are at an advantage with your custom fit clubs, oh wait I will have some soon aswell so its a level playing field 

Bring it on the pair of ya! :cheers:


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 3, 2013)

If anyone in Kent fancies a game I'm up for it. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 3, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			If anyone in Kent fancies a game I'm up for it. Sounds like a great idea.
		
Click to expand...

Ya dont have to be local or play each other mate it's a handicap challenge over the season...you can challenge anyone ,best if it someone close to your own


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 3, 2013)

Update: Think this is pretty close to right, if I'm out just copy & paste and edit , Thanks to all

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (. ) v GB72 (18.1) TBC


Backwoodsman looking for someone around 20.8


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just updated my details.

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
 Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
 Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
 HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
 rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
 FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
 Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
 MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
 Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
 Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
 Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
 Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
 Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
 Fragger (. ) v GB72 (18.6) TBC


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
 Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
 Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
 HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
 rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
 FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
 Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
 MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
 Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
 Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
 Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
 Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
 Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
 Fragger (. ) v GB72 (18.6) TBC
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 3, 2013)

If anyone is interested in taking me on I'm at 16.0?


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 3, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Ya dont have to be local or play each other mate it's a handicap challenge over the season...you can challenge anyone ,best if it someone close to your own
		
Click to expand...

Didn't read that well did I? Cheers bladeplayer. I'll have a look back through the thread to see if anyone's up for it. I'm off 7.7 if anyone fancies it.


----------



## SimonC (Mar 4, 2013)

Imurg said:



			On behalf of Himself - I'll accept GB's challenge.

And if he doesn't like it - too bad.....

Did I see someone around my Handicap? Was it SimonC?
Yep, just checked - SimonC off 5.6 - you want some?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Imurg, I'm up for the challenge if you're still game. I've not been online since yesterday morning so I missed this.


----------



## damos13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ya that sounds good mail me if someone has a close handicap


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			Think James is away at the moment, he'll get to it no doubt (that said after how I played today Im tempted to withdraw the challenge lol)
		
Click to expand...

I'm in!...... 

JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)










....where do I send the cheque? :angry:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
 Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
 Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
 HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
 rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
 FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
 Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
 MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
 Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
 Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
 Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
 Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
 Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
 Fragger (. ) v GB72 (18.6) TBC
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, well done guys and gals. Thats a minimum of Â£210 for H4H. This forum never fails to cheer me up.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry Chaps, missed this thread

naturally im more than happy to wupp GB72's ample backside
Let the Awesomeness competition begin

My HC is 18.9

Bring it on


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
 Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
 Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
 HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
 rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
 FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
 Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
 MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
 Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
 Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
 Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
 Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
 Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
 Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6) 
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)



awaitng tiger to decide if he will challenge me.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 4, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			If anyone is interested in taking me on I'm at 16.0?
		
Click to expand...


Just hit 16.0 from yesterday's efforts so I'm up for it with a perfect match for the off (but please be gentle with the oldest known forummer).


----------



## GB72 (Mar 4, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sorry Chaps, missed this thread

naturally im more than happy to wupp GB72's ample backside
Let the Awesomeness competition begin

My HC is 18.9

Bring it on 

Click to expand...

Started on the fat gags already. 

Will have no problem beating you with your old man clubs. More Orkas coming soon to up my chances.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2013)

SimonC said:



			Hi Imurg, I'm up for the challenge if you're still game. I've not been online since yesterday morning so I missed this.
		
Click to expand...

Lets go!

Can someone add me and Simon to the list - trying to do it on my phone is a nightmare..


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 4, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Just hit 16.0 from yesterday's efforts so I'm up for it with a perfect match for the off (but please be gentle with the oldest known forummer).
		
Click to expand...

I fully expect to lose this particular challenge but its all for a good cause.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
 Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
 Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
 HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
 rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
 FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
 Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
 MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6) 
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
 Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
 Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
 Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
 Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
 Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
 Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6) 
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar (4 )  ???? 
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
Imurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Airlie_Andy (16) v Rosecott (16)


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad to see we're on James (what are the odds we call it a draw mid season and both pay lol)

Have added for Imurg

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (. ) v GB72 (18.6) TBC
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2013)

ignore that Bladeplayer got there before me


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			ignore that Bladeplayer got there before me 

Click to expand...

In work waiting to finish mate sorry


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 4, 2013)

when is this comp,and has i haven't got my name on is it like a game of pool in the pub and if i leave 10p is it winner stays on?


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			Glad to see we're on James (what are the odds we call it a draw mid season and both pay lol)
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully I won't need to do ANYTHING and you just won't come close to my existing 6.4  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			when is this comp,and has i haven't got my name on is it like a game of pool in the pub and if i leave 10p is it winner stays on?
		
Click to expand...

The comp lasts until the H4H golf day. Find a challenger who's off a similar H/C to you and whoever is lowest on the day of the H4H golf day is the winner. You dont have to be attending the H4H day, just willing to donate a tenner if you lose. It's a bit of fun for a good charity.


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Hopefully I won't need to do ANYTHING and you just won't come close to my existing 6.4  LOLOLOLOL 

Click to expand...

Given away your tactics early lol. I was hoping to get to 6.3 and then do the same


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 4, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			The comp lasts until the H4H golf day. Find a challenger who's off a similar H/C to you and whoever is lowest on the day of the H4H golf day is the winner. You don't have to be attending the H4H day, just willing to donate a tenner if you lose. It's a bit of fun for a good charity.
		
Click to expand...

no problem will do,just finding someone local who will be gentle with me!!!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			Given away your tactics early lol. I was hoping to get to 6.3 and then do the same 

Click to expand...

If you do that you'd probably win


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Just assuming that it is a case of copy and paste and then add your pairing so here goes with yours truly and Dot Cotton AKA Scouser:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (. ) v GB72 (18.6) TBC
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) - for Â£20 as Scouser bottled it at Â£50 and for such a good cause!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 4, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			no problem will do,just finding someone local who will be gentle with me!!!
		
Click to expand...

They don't have to be local mate. Its just your H/C against theirs.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 4, 2013)

:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6) 
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) - 
Airlieandy(16) v Rosecott (16)


----------



## SimonC (Mar 4, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Lets go!

Can someone add me and Simon to the list - trying to do it on my phone is a nightmare..
		
Click to expand...

Let battle commence, good luck may the best man win.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2013)

SimonC said:



			Let battle commence, good luck may the best man win.
		
Click to expand...

Who do I pay?:fore:


----------



## damos13 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll play u


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2013)

##################################################################################
Bladeplayer - moment of truth!

I've had an annual handicap review, and just been advised that I've been dropped a full shot down to 5.9. This has been done well later than normal (normally January) and I thought it only correct to advise you.

I am in no way pulling out, but I would totally understand if you wanted to, as this has happened without me even swinging a club in the last few days. Anyhoose, if you did want to pull out -I would gladly seek a challenge from elsewhere, as I am sure you would also.

I'll leave it up to you, but would not think any less of you.


----------



## SimonC (Mar 5, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Who do I pay?:fore:
		
Click to expand...





Is this just early mind games?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			##################################################################################
Bladeplayer - moment of truth!

I've had an annual handicap review, and just been advised that I've been dropped a full shot down to 5.9. This has been done well later than normal (normally January) and I thought it only correct to advise you.

I am in no way pulling out, but I would totally understand if you wanted to, as this has happened without me even swinging a club in the last few days. Anyhoose, if you did want to pull out -I would gladly seek a challenge from elsewhere, as I am sure you would also.

I'll leave it up to you, but would not think any less of you.  

Click to expand...


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ?????????

Not a bother mate , im still good for the challange, thanks for the heads up  ... BRING IT ON :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ?????????

Not a bother mate , im still good for the challange, thanks for the heads up  ... BRING IT ON :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That challenge didn't last long did it? Not even started on qualifiers at my track yet.......


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 5, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That challenge didn't last long did it? Not even started on qualifiers at my track yet.......
		
Click to expand...

Its not over til its over bluey ole son .. our qualifiers dont start until april but i plan on winning this


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Its not over til its over bluey ole son .. our qualifiers dont start until april but i plan on winning this 

Click to expand...

Good on yer. I'd pay to see that smile wiped off LB's face.... The amount of stick he gave me at West Lancs, he deserves a good drubbing..


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Who do I pay?:fore:
		
Click to expand...




SimonC said:



View attachment 4855


Is this just early mind games?
		
Click to expand...

Trust me!:thup:


----------



## SimonC (Mar 5, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Trust me!:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have trust issues.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 5, 2013)

Just awaiting confirmation of a cut from last weekend, should take me to mid 15's if anyone wants to take me on. Pity I just missed Airlie Andy as we are local and could have doubled it up with a match sometime.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 5, 2013)

Whereditgo said:



			Just awaiting confirmation of a cut from last weekend, should take me to mid 15's if anyone wants to take me on. Pity I just missed Airlie Andy as we are local and could have doubled it up with a match sometime.
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind losing double for such a good cause if you want to go up against me as well?


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 5, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			I don't mind losing double for such a good cause if you want to go up against me as well?
		
Click to expand...

OK, and I agree that the cause is so worthwhile I will double up if I lose out to Rosecott whether or not he wants to make it a 3 way challenge - will post my new handicap as the starting point at the weekend.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 5, 2013)

Whereditgo said:



			OK, and I agree that the cause is so worthwhile I will double up if I lose out to Rosecott whether or not he wants to make it a 3 way challenge - will post my new handicap as the starting point at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Where do you play by the way?


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 5, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Good man. Where do you play by the way?
		
Click to expand...

Member at Normanby Hall on the South bank, but live just West of Hull. You're a member at Brough if I remember correctly? Which I could just about reach with a 7 iron from the office car park!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just made it to 7.8 at the weekend. Anyone out there fancy a challenge? It's a great idea.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 5, 2013)

Whereditgo said:



			Member at Normanby Hall on the South bank, but live just West of Hull. You're a member at Brough if I remember correctly? Which I could just about reach with a 7 iron from the office car park!
		
Click to expand...

I wish I was a member at Brough! No I'm a member at Burstwick. It was the first club I joined about 18 months ago and is generally open on full greens pretty much all year round.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ?????????

Not a bother mate , im still good for the challange, thanks for the heads up  ... BRING IT ON :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Your a top man!

BTW, I'm also now on the h/cap committee, but had no input on this one, as they were unanimous in me dropping a full shot.

It may be very interesting when it comes to Podgster v Scousers challenge.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good on yer. I'd pay to see that smile wiped off LB's face.... The amount of stick he gave me at West Lancs, he deserves a good drubbing..
		
Click to expand...

And all taken in good fooling, by you Dan.

It takes a special man to keep smiling, whilst wearing a flat cap, whilst trotting over to the OOB practice gound to retrieve his ball, whilst on the first hole, whilst in front of a few forummers,whilst only having 6 points on the front 9.

A special talent.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 5, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			I don't mind losing double for such a good cause if you want to go up against me as well?
		
Click to expand...




Whereditgo said:



			OK, and I agree that the cause is so worthwhile I will double up if I lose out to Rosecott whether or not he wants to make it a 3 way challenge - will post my new handicap as the starting point at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...


we take this as accepted and add ye to the list then .. ? 

Ok i think we still have 2 members looking for a match up ....

Damos13 off 5.5 
Moquillo19 off 7.8 

As they say in Norwich , lets be aving ye


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 5, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			I wish I was a member at Brough! No I'm a member at Burstwick. It was the first club I joined about 18 months ago and is generally open on full greens pretty much all year round.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I think I was confusing you with Fat Tiger who is a member at Brough.

If you fancy a knock sometime drop me a line, your place or mine is fine. We are still on winter tee's until next month and on main greens now weather permitting. The course is generally a good test of golf and was in excellent condition last year, the only greens I played on that came close last summer were at Hillside!


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2013)

Won my 10 hole sweep this morning with a 7 over gross (26 points)   so I'm in good form I hope for the start of the qualifying rounds in April.  

I'm comin' for ya Birchy


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 5, 2013)

Whereditgo said:



			Ah yes, I think I was confusing you with Fat Tiger who is a member at Brough.

If you fancy a knock sometime drop me a line, your place or mine is fine. We are still on winter tee's until next month and on main greens now weather permitting. The course is generally a good test of golf and was in excellent condition last year, the only greens I played on that came close last summer were at Hillside!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me. Let me know when you are free and we can go from there.


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm still after a match, anyone around the 18-21 handicap area fancy it?


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2013)

Chumpalot83 said:



			I'm still after a match, anyone around the 18-21 handicap area fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

If your 26.7 why do you want to give someone a minimum 6 point start? Surely your looking for someone no less than 23/24


----------



## rosecott (Mar 5, 2013)

Whereditgo said:



			Just awaiting confirmation of a cut from last weekend, should take me to mid 15's if anyone wants to take me on. Pity I just missed Airlie Andy as we are local and could have doubled it up with a match sometime.
		
Click to expand...




Airlie_Andy said:



			I don't mind losing double for such a good cause if you want to go up against me as well?
		
Click to expand...




Whereditgo said:



			OK, and I agree that the cause is so worthwhile I will double up if I lose out to Rosecott whether or not he wants to make it a 3 way challenge - will post my new handicap as the starting point at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Rosecott is up for a 3-way challenge.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And all taken in good fooling, by you Dan.

It takes a special man to keep smiling, whilst wearing a flat cap, whilst trotting over to the OOB practice gound to retrieve his ball, whilst on the first hole, whilst in front of a few forummers,whilst only having 6 points on the front 9.

A special talent. 

Click to expand...

I didn't go over and get it. I was too ashamed. That 6 points was the lowlight of my golfing career so far. I haven't got much better since TBH. I seem to have left my swing on the practise range at West Lancs....


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Mar 5, 2013)

Chumpalot83 said:



			I'm still after a match, anyone around the 18-21 handicap area fancy it?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be up for that. Let me know.


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fish said:



			If your 26.7 why do you want to give someone a minimum 6 point start? Surely your looking for someone no less than 23/24 

Click to expand...

Reason being I expect I'm actually playing off of 22/23 rather than 27 (though my official is 26.7).    I expect my handicap to drop fairly sharply soon and then level out around the 20 mark.

That and I like a challenge and it's for a good cause anyway so what the heck if I lose right


----------



## Chumpalot83 (Mar 5, 2013)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I'd be up for that. Let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Challenge accepted 

Thanks


----------



## rosecott (Mar 5, 2013)

One for the mods.

Is there a way of setting something up for those participating to record any progress with handicap movement (up or down) so that we can watch the excitement mount?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I didn't go over and get it. I was too ashamed. That 6 points was the lowlight of my golfing career so far. I haven't got much better since TBH. I seem to have left my swing on the practise range at West Lancs....
		
Click to expand...

Along with your ball then. 

With your attitude, I have no doubt you'll come good. I'll also be well happy for you. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 5, 2013)

Does anyone fancy challenging me.. I'm currently off 8.8.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your a top man!

BTW, I'm also now on the h/cap committee, but had no input on this one, as they were unanimous in me dropping a full shot.

It may be very interesting when it comes to Podgster v Scousers challenge. 

Click to expand...



Congrats on the cut

As to that comment I shall reply to your face on Sunday 


Are you a cat 1 now...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Does anyone fancy me.. I'm currently off 8.8.
		
Click to expand...



Sorted for u mate


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 5, 2013)

rosecott said:



			One for the mods.

Is there a way of setting something up for those participating to record any progress with handicap movement (up or down) so that we can watch the excitement mount?
		
Click to expand...

should be able to knock something up in excel, will have a play around over the next few days sir


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 5, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6) 
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) - 
Airlieandy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)

Think that's up to date peeps, feel free to add your own if it not, or list the challenge including handicaps &someone will copy & paste it in for ya..

Great response by the way fair play , we up at 260 pounds currently, lets get the 300 :thup:


----------



## Fraz (Mar 5, 2013)

I will take anyone around the 18 mark. Im currently 18.0!

Cheers


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) - 

Great response by the way fair play , we up at 260 pounds currently, lets get the 300 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We'd be up to Â£300 if Scouser had some dangley man parts


----------



## Scouser (Mar 5, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			We'd be up to Â£300 if Scouser had some dangley man parts 

Click to expand...

INFACTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MODS BAN HIM BAN HIM BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!

(joke)


----------



## Heidi (Mar 5, 2013)

happy to take part for a good cause - currently at 17.4 but there is a 0.1 in the system from last september! (the ladies seccy at my other club is playing away...allegedly!! oooo)


----------



## Fraz (Mar 5, 2013)

Heidi said:



			happy to take part for a good cause - currently at 17.4 but there is a 0.1 in the system from last september! (the ladies seccy at my other club is playing away...allegedly!! oooo)


Click to expand...

I will take that challenge if you fancy it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 5, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Does anyone fancy challenging me.. I'm currently off 8.8.
		
Click to expand...

The way Birchy's going, he may be able to give you a good run for your money........even off 19.


----------



## Heidi (Mar 5, 2013)

Fraz said:



			I will take that challenge if you fancy it!
		
Click to expand...

go on then - you look to be on a shoe-in as your target is 12 and mine is 17.3  as i said, its for a good cause tho!


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Hopefully I won't need to do ANYTHING and you just won't come close to my existing 6.4  LOLOLOLOL 

Click to expand...

you have another 0.1 in hand (tbh if they were allowed to give more back you'd be almost home and hosed after today lol)


----------



## Fraz (Mar 5, 2013)

Heidi said:



			go on then - you look to be on a shoe-in as your target is 12 and mine is 17.3  as i said, its for a good cause tho!
		
Click to expand...

Target and reality are two very different things!

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) -
Airlieandy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)


----------



## Heidi (Mar 5, 2013)

ah...targets...i've given up with them - i just enjoy my golf! even when i canny hit a barn door with a coos behind 
we'll have to have a friendly seeing as we are almost neighbours


----------



## JustOne (Mar 5, 2013)

fundy said:



			you have another 0.1 in hand (tbh if they were allowed to give more back you'd be almost home and hosed after today lol)
		
Click to expand...

I'm expecting you to find some form and have a few rounds on/close to level par when the sun comes out, it's not like I don't know how well you play!!!! CAT1 is comfortably on the cards for you if you stay fit.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm expecting you to find some form and have a few rounds on/close to level par when the sun comes out, it's not like I don't know how well you play!!!! CAT1 is comfortably on the cards for you if you stay fit.
		
Click to expand...

Fits not the issue, mental approach to the short game killing me dead. Dropped 15+ shots from within 20 yards of the green today (4 from the edge was on the better side of average for missed greens!). any input to my mental appreoach gratefully received (and if it works ill pay a tenner for each of us to H4H!)


----------



## JustOne (Mar 5, 2013)

fundy said:



			Fits not the issue, mental approach to the short game killing me dead. Dropped 15+ shots from within 20 yards of the green today (4 from the edge was on the better side of average for missed greens!). any input to my mental appreoach gratefully received (and if it works ill pay a tenner for each of us to H4H!)
		
Click to expand...

Only one swing thought required,... in the words of Butch Harmon.....


"Just put both hands past the ball"


[video=youtube;HttXJN0u5E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HttXJN0u5E8[/video]


----------



## rosecott (Mar 6, 2013)

The latest list - unless the previous latest was incorrect.

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) -
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.?)
Wherediditgo (15.?) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2013)

What is the official start date?


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm off 18 exactly, my target for the year is to get to 12.
Happy to take on anyone starting in the 14-20 range.

Cheers,
Stu.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			What is the official start date?
		
Click to expand...

I thought we had already started - as soon as each challenge was accepted based on exact handicaps at that time.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I thought we had already started - as soon as each challenge was accepted based on exact handicaps at that time.
		
Click to expand...

Oh OK, just that some clubs have continual qualifiers and mine don't start until April 6th.

Never mind, I'll catch 'em


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm starting late August... just the one round of 65 required for a decent cut


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 6, 2013)

must be a par 59 course then James


----------



## JT77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry this is late but I would be up for this if anyone fancies it. 
7.8 is exact at present season starts April for me. 
Cheers 
JT


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			The way Birchy's going, he may be able to give you a good run for your money........even off 19. 

Click to expand...

Thats in my little black book next to Bluewolf x 2


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats in my little black book next to Bluewolf x 2 

Click to expand...

Yours will be the same size as Eamon Andrews, the amount of people who call you a bandit!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yours will be the same size as Eamon Andrews, the amount of people who call you a bandit! 

Click to expand...

I will say its filling up quick!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I will say its filling up quick! 

Click to expand...

Chapter 81 - scousers........


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 11, 2013)

Updated my exact handicap:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.4) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) -
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)


----------



## Scouser (Mar 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Chapter 81 - scousers........
		
Click to expand...

A whole chapter for myself .............:clap:

or do you mean all the Scousers on here :angry:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 18, 2013)

A nice cut this weekend from 26 to 23.  Mr Fish I am coming for you.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 18, 2013)

Until the TM gear clicks I may well be losing both of mine lol

at least its for charity


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 18, 2013)

Updated my exact handicap:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.5) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (10.5) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (10.5) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) -
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 18, 2013)

A nice little 0.6 cut at the weekend.

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.5) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (26.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) -
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shiny (Mar 18, 2013)

Updated:

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
 G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
 Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
 Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
 Andy808 (18.5) v Midnight (19.4)
 Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
 Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
 HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
 rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
 FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
 Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
 MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
 mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
 Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
 Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
 Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
 Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
 Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
 Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
 Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
 JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
 G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
 IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
 Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) -
 Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
 Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
 Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
 Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
 Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 18, 2013)

Updated (again!):

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) -
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

Shiny said:



			A nice cut this weekend from 26 to 23.  Mr Fish I am coming for you.
		
Click to expand...

Well done, good to hear :thup:

That's us set up perfectly neck & neck so the run in is on, I've got another month (April 6th) until my qualifiers start so I've gor time to recover from 2 very testing days in the north West and work on a little gremlin that's crept in.

Keep it up


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 19, 2013)

looking for another 21 h/c to challenge if anyone is interested


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			looking for another 21 h/c to challenge if anyone is interested
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you the 1.4 head start Rob, I need to lay off my bet with Birchy who's on form


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 20, 2013)

18 hcp more than willing to give up my money, if there's anyone of similar hcp


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2013)

TeeItHigh said:



			18 hcp more than willing to give up my money, if there's anyone of similar hcp
		
Click to expand...

I'm game. 18.1 as of last look. I am a nomad, but track all my rounds on golfshot.


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I'm game. 18.1 as of last look. I am a nomad, but track all my rounds on golfshot.
		
Click to expand...

You've 2 alien clubs in your signature, didn't they go the full hog with a couple of wedges?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			You've 2 alien clubs in your signature, didn't they go the full hog with a couple of wedges?
		
Click to expand...

LOL, even Taylormade admitted at the fitting day they don't concentrate on wedges. After trying the ATV and the Vokey, it was an easy call. doesn't help with my OCD, but it does pave the way for a potential new putter of another brand!


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie (6.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.1)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) 
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (23.0) v full_throttle (21.6)


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

Ooo, you took it on, you little fighter you


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 20, 2013)

Robin, it's for a good cause. You'll be more embarrassed if your not lower than me by H4H day thats for sure.


----------



## TeeItHigh (Mar 20, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I'm game. 18.1 as of last look. I am a nomad, but track all my rounds on golfshot.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah game on I use golf shot as well so you can track all my rounds there or comp rounds through hdid. Com


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Robin, it's for a good cause. You'll be more embarrassed if your not lower than me by H4H day thats for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you get down to with your Awesomeness


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Depends what you get down to with your Awesomeness 

Click to expand...

When and where is the H4H day this year?


----------



## Fish (Mar 20, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			When and where is the H4H day this year?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't still held at Blackmoor, excellent course and friendly club hosts.

Unless their looking for a more central location this time?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 20, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			When and where is the H4H day this year?
		
Click to expand...


That was a tidy little 0.6 well played sir! I'll pay my money now. :lol:
We were shut and still are, poxy weather all well it's spring...  Wait no no spring has started with snow showers. Global warming anyone???...


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			That was a tidy little 0.6 well played sir! I'll pay my money now. :lol:
We were shut and still are, poxy weather all well it's spring...  Wait no no spring has started with snow showers. Global warming anyone???...
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou kind sir. Got lucky and the course got opened on Saturday for the first medal of the year, shut again now though.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 20, 2013)

Another decent round or two and SF club beckons :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Another decent round or two and SF club beckons :thup:
		
Click to expand...

For the 2013 handicap challenge thread I did set myself a target of 5.4, so I need to get a good start. It will be nice to get down so I only have a shot on 50% of the course.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 20, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			For the 2013 handicap challenge thread I did set myself a target of 5.4, so I need to get a good start. It will be nice to get down so I only have a shot on 50% of the course.
		
Click to expand...


Been there few years back now and it's a nice feeling when you can claim to be a SFG. 
Fair play that's an impressive target to aim at, I'm set the 0.4 bit but a bit of a different number at the front.....



9 :lol:


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 20, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Been there few years back now and it's a nice feeling when you can claim to be a SFG. 
Fair play that's an impressive target to aim at, I'm set the 0.4 bit but a bit of a different number at the front.....



9 :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I like to set myself a really tough target to reach. I am not expecting to get there this season as it is an incredible reduction to make. But I do not want to say just set a target of single figures, get there quickly and then relax as I have hit my target. I like something to keep me on my feet..............


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 20, 2013)

Right, I dont get on here every day and thread get massive very quickly. I've just skim read this so get the jist of it but nit he fully picture. 

I'm off 14.1 and want to try to get to 12 this summer. 

Anyone up for pairing with / challenging me? 

Ash.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 31, 2013)

3 comps , 3 x .1 , heading for 8 . luring liverbirdie into false sence of security 

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.4)  
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) 
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (23.0) v full_throttle (21.6)


----------



## chris661 (Mar 31, 2013)

6 comps for me resulting in 1 x 0.1 2 buffers and three cuts totaling 1.0 so down to 10.5  just hope it lasts


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

First two qualifiers coming up! My golf is the best it has been all year, watch out Scadge! I am going to get a nice lead on you


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 31, 2013)

Pays to check HDID  first , still 7.3 css went to 73 today my 33 pts got me in the buffer , luckily ha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Pays to check HDID  first , still 7.3 css went to 73 today my 33 pts got me in the buffer , luckily ha
		
Click to expand...

2 bounce games this weekend, 20 odd points each time, nothing to worry about so far.

Note to self - don't go in any comps, I may get through this year, without any movements......unlike Bladeplayer.

I seen your name as the latest contributor........bottle went.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 31, 2013)

chris661 said:



			6 comps for me resulting in 1 x 0.1 2 buffers and three cuts totaling 1.0 so down to 10.5  just hope it lasts 

Click to expand...

I'm just giving you a headstart mate. No quals yet at my place so i'm holding steady at 11.4. I fancy my chances of catching you though over the next month or so...


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			2 bounce games this weekend, 20 odd points each time, nothing to worry about so far.

Note to self - don't go in any comps, I may get through this year, without any movements......unlike Bladeplayer.

I seen your name as the latest contributor........bottle went. 

Click to expand...

Im just building shots for the Irish meet ha , then il fly down  ,

 trying to convince myself thats the plan anyhow


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 1, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			3 comps , 3 x .1 , heading for 8 . luring liverbirdie into false sence of security
		
Click to expand...

I'm doing the same to Jimbob, 3 comps and up to 10.3


----------



## rickg (Apr 1, 2013)

Just levelled the playing field for me and Gary.... Both off 5.9 now


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it too late to have a bash at this?  off 17 at the moment.

Anyone care for a wager?


----------



## Region3 (Apr 1, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just levelled the playing field for me and Gary.... Both off 5.9 now
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Rick :thup:


----------



## JT77 (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I may have too much of a head start but I still have no challenger


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 1, 2013)

JT77 said:



			I think I may have too much of a head start but I still have no challenger 

Click to expand...

7.3 going up if you want mate ? i do plan on getting lower tho


----------



## JT77 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to mate but ill take the offer greatfully as even if I lose its for a good cause.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 1, 2013)

Game on JT .. good luck mate  

i make it Â£310 for the H4H so far , well done everybody , loadsa time for more to join in , if you havent recieved a challenge or offered one there is still time ............... 

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.3)  
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) 
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (23.0) v full_throttle (21.6)
JT77 (7.6) V Bladeplayer (7.3)


----------



## JT77 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks bp good luck to you too


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 6, 2013)

don't want to upset anyone but after todays medal I am guaranteed a 0.8 cut, could be more depending on CSS.


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2013)

35 points in the stableford today, so no change. Disappointing as I three putted 16 and 17.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 6, 2013)

richart said:



			35 points in the stableford today, so no change. Disappointing as I three putted 16 and 17.

Click to expand...

0.1 back for me, and I trump your putting 

Details to come soon......


----------



## richart (Apr 6, 2013)

Region3 said:



			0.1 back for me, and I trump your putting 

Details to come soon......
		
Click to expand...

I three putted a few more as well Gary, but they are always more disappointing at the end of the round when you could break your handicap. Seems like everyone was struggling on the greens today. Ours were very dry, quick, and on nasty side slopes. Can't believe I am saying this but the course needs some water.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2013)

I was sitting 4th with a nett 71 when I stumbled out of the club with a possible css 72. Greens were shocking and cost me dearly but a solid game from off the whites with the course playing very long.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 7, 2013)

Buffer for me today which was nice after 3 straight 0.1s. Jimbob has a whole shot lead now but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before some cuts come my way. 1st one on Friday hopefully


----------



## Rooter (Apr 7, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Game on JT .. good luck mate  

i make it Â£310 for the H4H so far , well done everybody , loadsa time for more to join in , if you havent recieved a challenge or offered one there is still time ............... 

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (7.3)  
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) 
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (23.0) v full_throttle (21.6)
JT77 (7.6) V Bladeplayer (7.3)
Rooter (18.1) V TeeItHigh(18)
		
Click to expand...

Added myself and teeithigh. That's Â£320....


----------



## CMAC (Apr 7, 2013)

great idea.

Anyone wanna challenge me with my new sticks (used them once at Wentworth so far and no medals till end April) 

exact h/cap 4.6


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 7, 2013)

New handicap at 20.4, a 1.2 cut, 

Should I be lower?  as I had an 8 on a par 5 with only 1 shot, so should that be rounded down for hc purposes to a 7,


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			New handicap at 20.4, a 1.2 cut, 

Should I be lower?  as I had an 8 on a par 5 with only 1 shot, so should that be rounded down for hc purposes to a 7,
		
Click to expand...

 No a 7 would still have given you one stableford point. If you had a 9 it would have been rounded down to 8.


----------



## rickg (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure best way to update ....

Start of Challenge

Rickg (6.5) vs Region3 (5.9)

Currently 

Rickg (5.3) vs Region3 (6.0)


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2013)

rickg said:



			Not sure *best way *to update ....

Start of Challenge

Rickg (6.5) vs Region3 (5.9)

Currently 

Rickg (5.3) vs Region3 (6.0)
		
Click to expand...

I think the way you've updated is the best way to rub it in!


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 7, 2013)

CSS this weekend was 36pts , so new lowest handicap ever for me .. hopefuly the start of consistancy at least.. 

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (6.6)  
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) 
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (23.0) v full_throttle (21.6)
JT77 (7.6) V Bladeplayer (6.6)
Rooter (18.1) V TeeItHigh(18)


----------



## rickg (Apr 7, 2013)

Crow said:



			I think the way you've updated is the best way to rub it in! 

Click to expand...

looks that way but didn't mean it ........ The main table has some updated and some not so not really sure which was the best way.....Gary knows I would never rub it in, especially as he will no doubt hit back very soon with a cut of his own.....


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2013)

rickg said:



			looks that way but didn't mean it ........ The main table has some updated and some not so not really sure which was the best way.....Gary knows I would never rub it in, especially as he will no doubt hit back very soon with a cut of his own.....
		
Click to expand...

My post was a compliment on your posting style!


----------



## rickg (Apr 7, 2013)

Crow said:



			My post was a compliment on your posting style!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (6.6)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (22.6)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (22.6)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (22.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
JT77 (7.6) V Bladeplayer (6.6)
Rooter (18.1) V TeeItHigh(18)


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 8, 2013)

surely the idea is to keep the starting handicaps visible and then on the eve on H4H declare the winners and losers?

which would mean no need to keep reposting the challengers with new handicaps, just a post to show any changes


----------



## rosecott (Apr 8, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			surely the idea is to keep the starting handicaps visible and then on the eve on H4H declare the winners and losers?

which would mean no need to keep reposting the challengers with new handicaps, just a post to show any changes
		
Click to expand...

There are tactics to be considered. I will rely on my opponents becoming complacent if they can see how many 0.1 increases I have racked up. Then, at the last minute, I will miraculously get a 1.8 chop - job done.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			looks that way but didn't mean it ........ The main table has some updated and some not so not really sure which was the best way.....Gary knows I would never rub it in, *especially as he will no doubt hit back very soon with a cut of his own.....*

Click to expand...

Not a prayer if the weekend is anything to go by.

For the first time I remember, I walked off the course yesterday not wanting to play again. I know it will pass and I'll be raring to go on Saturday, but a few more rounds like that and who knows.

I posted last week about playing a round without my usual concentration on scoring well. It's as if now I did it once or twice I can't get it back when I want to. I might even resort to practising this week.


----------



## chris661 (Apr 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			CSS this weekend was 36pts , so new lowest handicap ever for me .. hopefuly the start of consistancy at least.. 

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (6.6)  
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
*Chris661 (10.2)* v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (18.2) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (23.0)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (23.0)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26) 
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (23.0) v full_throttle (21.6)
JT77 (7.6) V Bladeplayer (6.6)
Rooter (18.1) V TeeItHigh(18)
		
Click to expand...

Updated my handicap after my recent performances  Although I hope it doesn't become bit of a one horse race with my opponents troubles


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2013)

I fancy getting involved is this, currently chopping off 11.7


----------



## Hendo007 (May 5, 2013)

Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)

Long way to go Richart but you better watch out. A couple of decent rounds sees me down to 9.6 now


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2013)

This should be made a sticky


----------



## Hendo007 (May 5, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			This should be made a sticky
		
Click to expand...

Either that or start a new one with the first post being all the challenges. Saves trawling through 35 pages to get to the nitty gritty stuff.


----------



## Ian_S (May 5, 2013)

I'm up for a late start if anyone fancies joining late. Currently off 22.6, but another good round soon might see an ESR if I'm lucky.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 5, 2013)

Ian_S said:



			I'm up for a late start if anyone fancies joining late. Currently off 22.6, but another good round soon might see an ESR if I'm lucky.
		
Click to expand...

I'l take you on Ian. Currently of 28. I like a challenge :thup:
Be warned though the new sticks are on song, 45 pts this morning, non qualifyer though just the early morning club:angry:


----------



## full_throttle (May 5, 2013)

another little cut at the weekend, now sitting on 19.6, a full 2 shots lower then when the challenge started


----------



## mcbroon (May 5, 2013)

Chopped to 10.1 after yesterday's efforts.


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2013)

Up to 11.6 after today's debacle.

Was cruising nicely after 5 holes, bang on handicap with two good birdie putt chances gone begging and then on the 6th I cut across my tee shot but it looked to be okay, but no, OB. Iâ€™d hit a careless provisional blocking out my next shot as I didnâ€™t expect to be OB and after a bump with an 8 iron I then pushed my PW into the trees, lost ball and finished with a 10! A few more doubles and the result was a 92.


----------



## Ian_S (May 5, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I'l take you on Ian. Currently of 28. I like a challenge :thup:
Be warned though the new sticks are on song, 45 pts this morning, non qualifyer though just the early morning club:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Alright, you're on. Sounds like we're both on a mission to bring it, and 45pts off a 28 H/C is the same as my 42 off 25 H/C the other week, so sounds like a good contest


----------



## JT77 (May 6, 2013)

Up to 8.1 now! Think I'm giving bill too much of a head start.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 6, 2013)

Ian_S said:



			Alright, you're on. Sounds like we're both on a mission to bring it, and 45pts off a 28 H/C is the same as my 42 off 25 H/C the other week, so sounds like a good contest 

Click to expand...

I wondered were that 2 pt cut came from. :thup:
We're not too far from each other so when i've caught you up in a month or two we must arrange a game


----------



## brendy (May 6, 2013)

3 x .1 in a row due to awful wedge play.
More practice time methinks.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 6, 2013)

JT77 said:



			Up to 8.1 now! Think I'm giving bill too much of a head start.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha im 6.8 at min JT , playing a good few scratch cups this year so im going the wrong way aswell , new driver in the bag should help (i hope) loadsa time yet ...


----------



## bladeplayer (May 6, 2013)

brendy said:



			3 x .1 in a row due to awful wedge play.
More practice time methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Building for July are we ?


----------



## brendy (May 6, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Building for July are we ? 

Click to expand...

If this keeps up, Ill be bringing a hockey stick instead of my wedges.


----------



## Crow (May 6, 2013)

Yet another miserable display today; 93 for 81 gross, that's four straight 0.1s back and all in the nineties.

Today's pile of steaming stuff included 6 doubles and a quadruple.


----------



## brendy (May 6, 2013)

Crow said:



			Yet another miserable display today; 93 for 81 gross, that's four straight 0.1s back and all in the nineties.

Today's pile of steaming stuff included 6 doubles and a quadruple.
		
Click to expand...

That makes me feel a little better matey!  I shot an 85 on Saturday for net +6. (25 putts Good times) four shanks in the first four holes...Bad times.

Using SS stats, 1 green in regulation tells everything I needed to know about that round.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 6, 2013)

After a very difficult 36 holes at our course I came out 7th (out of 60ish). I had nett 72 & 76 which I was pretty gutted with yesterday, but in hindsight I did well to get it round in that considering how badly I played. Lots of improvement made already this year and plenty more still to come hopefully.

Down to 7.8 after starting the season at 9.5, may have to start re assessing my aims for the year!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 6, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			After a very difficult 36 holes at our course I came out 7th (out of 60ish). I had nett 72 & 76 which I was pretty gutted with yesterday, but in hindsight I did well to get it round in that considering how badly I played. Lots of improvement made already this year and plenty more still to come hopefully.

Down to 7.8 after starting the season at 9.5, may have to start re assessing my aims for the year!
		
Click to expand...

Just as I thought I was starting to catch you up after a poor start to the season! Still, at least I've closed the gap a bit this weekend.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2013)

I'm ready to pay up now....

SimonC's into the 4 point somethings and I'm in the 5 point somethings going the opposite direction...


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 6, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Just as I thought I was starting to catch you up after a poor start to the season! Still, at least I've closed the gap a bit this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of time left yet fella  Fingers crossed the result you're waiting on comes out at 9.4 :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (May 6, 2013)

Crow said:



			Yet another miserable display today; 93 for 81 gross, that's four straight 0.1s back and all in the nineties.

Today's pile of steaming stuff included 6 doubles and a quadruple.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Crow. Hopefully you're getting it out of your system early in the season -- plenty of time left yet.


----------



## Crow (May 6, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Sorry to hear that Crow. Hopefully you're getting it out of your system early in the season -- plenty of time left yet.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, I hope so, at the moment I feel like an 18 handicap and on almost every shot I'm thinking "don't miss it" rather than "make it". 
Confidence crisis.


----------



## mcbroon (May 9, 2013)

I've been revised down 0.2 to 9.9.

Seems there was a problem with the club's computer at the weekend, and it didn't include all the scores or something.  Whatever happened, the CSS calculation was inaccurate.  It has been revised up a shot and so I've lost another 0.2 :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (May 12, 2013)

had a little peek at masterscoreboard and noticed that in yesterdays competition I finished 2nd, handicap cut again this time by 0.9 now on 18.7


----------



## Crow (May 12, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			had a little peek at masterscoreboard and noticd that in yesterdays competition I finished 2nd, handicap cut again this time by 0.9 now on 18.7
		
Click to expand...

Well played Rob, tumbling down and one now just more cut from 18 handicap! :thup:


----------



## Slicer30 (May 13, 2013)

Kid2 lead increases after my first 0.1 of the year.

Worst ever Stableford Score of 19 points .  My mate was playing really well, so I had to hide my disappointment as much as I could and keep going so that I could sign his card.  He shot 39 points and got a cut, so pleased for him.

should have passed it up after travelling back from Boston on Friday, jet lagged golf is not easy.  Not playing another comp until 1st June as well - bloody fixture list is hitting every social date in the calendar.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 13, 2013)

FAO NWJocko.....

Started at 7.4 and crept up to 7.7 but had a few cuts recently and now back down to 7.0 (equal my previous lowest). How are you getting on.....?


----------



## bladeplayer (May 15, 2013)

Good recovery Karen well done .. 4 x 0.1's & couple of buffers sees me back to 7 exact .. they were 3 scratch cups & a medal so not too disappointed , another medal & scratch cup this weekend so buffers at least needed ..  Anybody else making any significant moves in either direction ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Good recovery Karen well done .. 4 x 0.1's & couple of buffers sees me back to 7 exact .. they were 3 scratch cups & a medal so not too disappointed , another medal & scratch cup this weekend so buffers at least needed ..  Anybody else making any significant moves in either direction ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep up 0.1 the other week, now up to 6 dead. Woooooohhoooooooooo - that scared you didn't it?:fore::ears:


----------



## bluewolf (May 15, 2013)

Hit spot on buffer yesterday which was most frustrating as I played as well as I ever have, but 4 bad drives cost me 8 shots. I hit 6 doubles, 1 single, 9 pars and 2 birdies. I only made 6 bad shots all day, but each one cost me a double......:angry:


----------



## bladeplayer (May 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep up 0.1 the other week, now up to 6 dead. Woooooohhoooooooooo - that scared you didn't it?:fore::ears:
		
Click to expand...

I thought id have a job catching ya .. at this rate il have a job staying in single figures .. I have a plan tho .. hard competitive golf to make me stronger , then play all stablefords off the whites & fly past ya in September /October ......... that's my story & im sticking to it


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 15, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			I thought id have a job catching ya .. at this rate il have a job staying in single figures .. I have a plan tho .. hard competitive golf to make me stronger , then play all stablefords off the whites & fly past ya in September /October ......... that's my story & im sticking to it
		
Click to expand...

You can't have a plan - that's cheating. Or is it? I feel a dastardly plan coming up muttley.............


----------



## Crow (May 15, 2013)

My run of dismal golf continues, CSS didn't save me at the weekend so that's five straight 0.1s back.

CAT 3 is on the horizon now.


----------



## mcbroon (May 28, 2013)

Crow said:



			My run of dismal golf continues, CSS didn't save me at the weekend so that's five straight 0.1s back.

CAT 3 is on the horizon now.
		
Click to expand...

Reusrrecting this from the bowels of forum history...

Did you get your cut confirmed yet Crow?  What are you off now?


----------



## chris661 (May 28, 2013)

Another modest cut of 0.2 sees me down to 10.1 and now I am finished with the team stuff I can finally play at my own place after a month away. Looking for the big push on now to lose the remaining 0.8 to get to singles. 

How are you struggling on bluewolf


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Another modest cut of 0.2 sees me down to 10.1 and now I am finished with the team stuff I can finally play at my own place after a month away. Looking for the big push on now to lose the remaining 0.8 to get to singles. 

How are you struggling on bluewolf  

Click to expand...

You're not improving my mood mate. Only 2 qualifiers so far and had a 0.1 back and a buffer. Game feels like it's getting there, then I go and get Medial Epicondylitis in my right elbow. Now on steroids and pain killers. Hopefully, a bit of rest this week will see an improvement and I can get back on the course. Might have to change the swing a bit though, become a swinger rather than a hitter......


----------



## chris661 (May 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You're not improving my mood mate. Only 2 qualifiers so far and had a 0.1 back and a buffer. Game feels like it's getting there, then I go and get Medial Epicondylitis in my right elbow. Now on steroids and pain killers. Hopefully, a bit of rest this week will see an improvement and I can get back on the course. Might have to change the swing a bit though, become a swinger rather than a hitter......
		
Click to expand...

Jeez you haven't had much luck this year, ah well summer seems to have arrived today hopefully it will last a bit longer than a fortnight  

Don't worry rough is starting to come up now at my place as well so should dampen the scoring for a while anyway


----------



## brendy (May 28, 2013)

8.5, up to nine BOOOM!

I feel like crying and giving it all up....and a 10 thousand word essay on why I might not.


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Jeez you haven't had much luck this year, ah well summer seems to have arrived today hopefully it will last a bit longer than a fortnight  

Don't worry rough is starting to come up now at my place as well so should dampen the scoring for a while anyway 

Click to expand...

No summer here this week, been chucking it down since yesterday. It makes missing some golf a bit easier TBH. Hopefully it'll be better next week. I feel some good golf is on the horizon and I'm still confident of hitting single figures this year. I might just have to make a late run at it.... Good luck mate..:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2013)

brendy said:



			8.5, up to nine BOOOM!

I feel like crying and giving it all up....and a 10 thousand word essay on why I might not.
		
Click to expand...

Naughty!! What you need is an intensive course of 70 lessons and a blog....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 20, 2013)

It's getting interesting Jimbob, I'm up to 7.0 so not much in it now. 3 more medals in the next couple of weeks as well which could go either way as I'm not missing buffers by much.


----------



## JT77 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm currently going the wrong way, 8.4 and don't look like getting better so bill has a good chance of really kicking my butt!


----------



## Junior (Jul 20, 2013)

How are you doing MadAdey?? Ive snuck down to 9.5


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Reusrrecting this from the bowels of forum history...

Did you get your cut confirmed yet Crow?  What are you off now?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mcbroon, ddin't see your question back in May and can't guess what it was about now. 

A couple of good weekends have pushed me below my starting handicap, which is a huge improvement from where I was in May, now down to 10.6 so knocking on the door of 10 playing.

Still a lot of ground to make up on your great year!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 23, 2013)

I am 11.1 now 

How is Scadge doing? 

I bet he was happy when I got up to 12.3


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jul 24, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's getting interesting Jimbob, I'm up to 7.0 so not much in it now. 3 more medals in the next couple of weeks as well which could go either way as I'm not missing buffers by much.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting indeed. I've gone from 7.0 to 7.6 and now back to 7.2 ...

Only .2 in it! Will be nip/tuck all the way til HFH I fear! Keep playing well fella, it's spurring me on!


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 24, 2013)

Crow said:



			Sorry mcbroon, ddin't see your question back in May and can't guess what it was about now. 

A couple of good weekends have pushed me below my starting handicap, which is a huge improvement from where I was in May, now down to 10.6 so knocking on the door of 10 playing.

Still a lot of ground to make up on your great year!
		
Click to expand...

No worries.  It's good to see you coming down  

I've had a good year in terms of dropping the h/c but the golf itself has been very up and down.  I've only really had four good rounds, which have brought decent cuts, but apart from them I've been in the buffer once.  The rest of it has been fairly poor, missing buffer by a fair distance.  

So it's not really that much ground - two good rounds will see you in single figures.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 24, 2013)

JT77 said:



			I'm currently going the wrong way, 8.4 and don't look like getting better so bill has a good chance of really kicking my butt!
		
Click to expand...


Ha  wouldnt be so sure  , im racing as hard as i can to catch ya mate, (unintentionaly) , 7.6 now and going up . striking the ball well & except for last sunday ive only been missing the buffer by one or two  & thats with one or two maybe 3 bad holes , hopefuly can turn it around and get back down ,, year goal of 5 is miles & miles away 

Liverbirdie how you geting on mate you off scratch yet ?


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 24, 2013)

Junior said:



			How are you doing MadAdey?? Ive snuck down to 9.5
		
Click to expand...

9.6 but just had 8 weeks off when it was starting to go well. So not had chance to knock anymore off yet

you seem to be getting it together though, could be an interesting little run in for the rest of the season.


----------



## Crow (Aug 4, 2013)

Another cut for me today, 80 net 69, 3 under handicap, so if CSS stays at 72 I'll be off 10.0 but whatever it does I'll be playing off 10 for the first time ever. 

(Still a country mile to catch mcbroon though!)


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 5, 2013)

Crow said:



			Another cut for me today, 80 net 69, 3 under handicap, so if CSS stays at 72 I'll be off 10.0 but whatever it does I'll be playing off 10 for the first time ever. 

(Still a country mile to catch mcbroon though!)
		
Click to expand...

Well played that man.  You're only a sniff away from single figures :thup:


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Aug 5, 2013)

For my 2 opponents I'm down to 14.3 for the time being.  Any cuts for you chaps?


----------



## Junior (Aug 5, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			9.6 but just had 8 weeks off when it was starting to go well. So not had chance to knock anymore off yet

you seem to be getting it together though, could be an interesting little run in for the rest of the season.
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate, hopefully there are plenty of cuts to come yet between us. Ive snuck it down to 9.3 now!!  

I work down in peterborough a couple of times a month so we will have to sort out a game !!


----------



## Crow (Aug 5, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Well played that man.  You're only a sniff away from single figures :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, CSS was 72 so now 10.0

I also won my division in the Medal so that's two wins in my last two competitions, one of them a Club Major. If that doesn't catch the eye of the handicap committee I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Andy808 (Aug 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (6.6)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (17.9) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (22.6)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (22.6)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (22.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
JT77 (7.6) V Bladeplayer (6.6)
Rooter (18.1) V TeeItHigh(18)

Updated mine now. 
I haven't heard anything from Midnight for a while with any HC updates.


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie (5.9). V Bladeplayer. (6.6)
G1BBO (21.6) v Tiger (23.6)
Brendy (8.0) v Fader (8.1)
Chris661 (11.4) v Bluewolf (11.4)
Andy808 (17.9) v Midnight (19.4)
Birchy (18.8) v Fish (19.5)
Louisea (19.4)-1.6) v Birchy (18.8)
HawkeyeMS (10.0) v Jimbob.Someroo (9.3)
rickg (6.5) v Region3 (5.9)
FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.3)
Madadey (9.9) v Junior (10.7)
MadAdey (9.9) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
mcbroon (11.8) v Crow (11.3)
Arnoldarmchewer (10.6) v pbrown7582 (10.6)
Shiny (23.0) v Fish (19.5)
Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)
Scadge (12.6) v science boy (12)
Hendo007 (10.9) v Richart (10.2)
Fragger (18.9 ) v GB72 (18.6)
Splashtryagain ( ) v SavingPar ( )
JustOne (6.4) vs Fundy (6.8)
G1BBO (21.6) v full_throttle (21.6)
IMurg (5.4) v SimonC (5.6)
Scouser (24) v Thepodgster (26)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)
Wherediditgo (15.9) v Rosecott (16)
Canary yellow (20.9) v Chumpalot (26.7)
Fraz (18.0) v Heidi (17.4)
Fish (19.5) v full_throttle (21.6)
JT77 (7.6) V Bladeplayer (6.6)
Rooter (18.1) V TeeItHigh(18)

I've still got time to address mine more and after the 2hrs I just spent on the range, I'm much happier now than I was.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks to my new found inability to stop making treble bogeys and assuming Jimbob hasn't had a cut, we are now both tied on 7.2


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 6, 2013)

18.2 is the official figure now,


----------



## Scadge (Aug 6, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			I am 11.1 now 

How is Scadge doing? 

I bet he was happy when I got up to 12.3
		
Click to expand...

Yes was really chuffed to read of your success and have been away (from the forum) for a while, new job etc, but I think 11.1 is beyond me.  I have been playing lovely and finding different ways to buffer at 12.6, for example as a good putter you could imagine my delight at leaving 5 yes 5 putts from under 4 feet short on Saturday to play to handicap.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 6, 2013)

Andy808 said:



FairwayDodger (7.4) v NWJocko (7.7)

Click to expand...


Not updated this for ages.....

After a load of 0.1's at the start of the season I didn't play any comps for a few months.  

'Had a cut in the medal back to 7.7 the other week so FairwayDodger is hammering me at the moment!  Not sure when I'll next play in a comp either so chances of catching her are limited........ 

I'll live in hope though :fore:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 6, 2013)

Birchy (12.1) v Fish (19.5)
Louisea (14.9)-1.6) v Birchy (12.1)

:ears:


----------



## Fish (Aug 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Birchy (12.1) v Fish (19.5)
Louisea (14.9)-1.6) v Birchy (12.1)

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, yeah, your out of sight I know, I'm OK on 1 (Shiny) and another is well within grasp (Full_Throttle) if I can get some cards in.

I'm more than happy for you Scott, you've done great this season and shown your form at many other tougher courses than your own :thup:


----------



## Shiny (Aug 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yeah, yeah, your out of sight I know, I'm OK on 1 (Shiny) and another is well within grasp (Full_Throttle) if I can get some cards in.

I'm more than happy for you Scott, you've done great this season and shown your form at many other tougher courses than your own :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm going backwards at the moment, I storm matchplay but can't do a thing but go backwards in any other game.

I have just joined a new club with a much harder and longer course so I fear there will be lots of 0.1's back before winter.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yeah, yeah, your out of sight I know, I'm OK on 1 (Shiny) and another is well within grasp (Full_Throttle) if I can get some cards in.

I'm more than happy for you Scott, you've done great this season and shown your form at many other tougher courses than your own :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, playing with all the rabble off this forum hasn't half improved my game this season :thup:

You've been cut a decent amount as well and im sure theres much more to come if you manage to get the qualifiers in.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 7, 2013)

Without copying and pasting & for the benifit of JT and Liverbirdie  im now off 7.7


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 8, 2013)

Ropey performance yesterday, not swinging well at all, so up to 7.7 now.


----------



## Heidi (Sep 20, 2013)

When is the closing date for this wee comp? I have my last medal tomorrow!


----------



## GB72 (Sep 20, 2013)

Now down to 16.4. Looks like Fragger has some catching up to do.


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have 4 comps lined up in october - will need cuts on all of them to catch Kid2.  One blinder with an ESR would get me close

Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)

now

Kid2(10.5) v Slicer30 (13.7)


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Now down to 16.4. Looks like Fragger has some catching up to do.
		
Click to expand...

I think that ship has sailed Greg!


----------



## kid2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Slicer30 said:



			I have 4 comps lined up in october - will need cuts on all of them to catch Kid2.  One blinder with an ESR would get me close

Kid2 (14.1) v slicer30 (14.3)

now

Kid2(10.5) v Slicer30 (13.7)
		
Click to expand...


10.7 Pal.... need to update my Sig... Two 0.1's back over the last 2 rounds pal...


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 20, 2013)

kid2 said:



			10.7 Pal.... need to update my Sig... Two 0.1's back over the last 2 rounds pal...
		
Click to expand...

Well that leaves it an even 3.0 shots 

great effort for the year, 1 final push for single figures perhaps


----------



## Region3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Heidi said:



			When is the closing date for this wee comp? I have my last medal tomorrow! 

Click to expand...

I thought it was by the HFH day.

I probably have my last one tomorrow. I say probably because if I win it I'll go in the end of season finale, but to do that I'd probably have to beat my PB by 3 or 4 shots.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2013)

This has got to be a forum 1st.
A 15 page thread about golf that a certain person hasn't posted on.
Kind of says it all really


----------



## JT77 (Sep 21, 2013)

its close bp as im at 8.1!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 21, 2013)

JT77 said:



			its close bp as im at 8.1!
		
Click to expand...

7.5 .mate out today and tuesday,  bout 5 more in total id say, way im playing il be chasing you  not the other way round ha

Yea closing date is the evening of the H4H day well done & thanks to all for taking part


----------



## brendy (Sep 23, 2013)

Cut to 7.7 after Saturdays round of 73 (+3). A couple of decent rounds now that shanks are well under control now, typically at the end of a poor season, means a gross handicap drop of 0.3 so far and heading back in the right direction.
What date is the h4h day?


----------



## Crow (Sep 23, 2013)

After today's confirmation of CSS and a nice little ESR I'm down to 8.6, which is much lower than I expected to get.
That was my last qualifier so unless there's an imminent General Play review at the club it looks like I'm paying out, as it has done for months!

Well played mcbroon, you started higher than me too so bragging rights are thoroughly deserved!


----------



## Junior (Sep 23, 2013)

No more qualifiers left for me MadAdey - finished on 9.3  How'd ya get on mate ??


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 23, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Yea closing date is the evening of the H4H day well done & thanks to all for taking part
		
Click to expand...

That wraps it up for me then, Kid2 takes it by a full 3 shots.

Well done Mike


----------



## Andy808 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm on 18 exactly now but I have no idea how my opponent has got on as I haven't heard anything from him since this started.


----------



## kid2 (Sep 23, 2013)

Slicer30 said:



			That wraps it up for me then, Kid2 takes it by a full 3 shots.

Well done Mike 

Click to expand...



 It was a bit of banther anyway pal..... If it wasn't for 1 round where I shot a gross 75 and played out of my socks a few weeks ago the margin would have been a lot less......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 4, 2013)

With H4H on Monday (I think), I have no more qualifiers so in my battle with Jimbob I have reduced my h'cap from 10.0 to 7.4.

Cards on the table Jimbob...


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 4, 2013)

That means i will have lost my battle with Liverbirdie so............................... unless i can find an open qualifier tomorrow which is highly unlikely by the way .. 

JT ?? howd you finish up mate or are you playing this weekend ?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like I've lost my challenge with Chris661. Only 2 qualifiers this year and 1 x buffer, 1 x 0.1 back. A glorious golfing year for the Wolf.... I'll send the money over this weekend..:thup:


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

I have one medal on Saturday left and need about a three shot cut to beat Hendo.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 4, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			With H4H on Monday (I think), I have no more qualifiers so in my battle with Jimbob I have reduced my h'cap from 10.0 to 7.4.

Cards on the table Jimbob...
		
Click to expand...

Here we go: after several (five!) bad weeks I am now ... also 7.4

I have a medal on Sunday and so could either be lower, the same or higher depending on performance!

Will of course update afterwards to let you know!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 4, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Here we go: after several (five!) bad weeks I am now ... also 7.4

I have a medal on Sunday and so could either be lower, the same or higher depending on performance!

Will of course update afterwards to let you know!
		
Click to expand...

Extra pressure for you then


----------



## louise_a (Oct 4, 2013)

I failed to beat Birchy, my donation to H4H has been made.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 4, 2013)

richart said:



			I have one medal on Saturday left and need about a three shot cut to beat Hendo.

Click to expand...

I make that about 4 under gross, good luck


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I failed to beat Birchy, my donation to H4H has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Louise,
Unlucky.......Did you use our GM HFH link (the one in my sig) or just the generic HFH charity page?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2013)

Donation now made..:thup:


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2013)

Just a quick heads up for those donating so I can see where the cash is coming from....please donate on the GM HFH link....this one......

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

.................and please leave a note in the message what its for....eg GM challenge bet /bragging rights bet etc....
There are lots of donations being made for other reasons and I just need to bucketise them.......cheers in advance.....


----------



## louise_a (Oct 4, 2013)

I just did mine through the Helpforheroes website, with the comments "I lost a golf challenge"


----------



## richart (Oct 4, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I make that about 4 under gross, good luck 

Click to expand...

 Gross 65 then. If I don't play the last five holes I am in with a chance.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Coughed.

Not even Rick has enough qualifiers left to go higher than me!


----------



## Heidi (Oct 4, 2013)

I finished season on 14.2 down from 17.4
Fraz??


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 5, 2013)

another great knock today got me 0.1 back. even with four of us in the group we needed extra fingers and toes to count my score.

finished the challenge on 18.6


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2013)

richart said:



			Gross 65 then. If I don't play the last five holes I am in with a chance.

Click to expand...

 Shot a net 68, but too little to late. Young lad behind me was two over after four and shot a gross 65, net 63 !


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 5, 2013)

richart said:



			Shot a net 68, but too little to late. Young lad behind me was two over after four and shot a gross 65, net 63 !
		
Click to expand...

Good effort none the less, well played


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 6, 2013)

Right Hawkeye ...

This weekend I shot 39 point on Saturday in our Memorial Trophy and a gross 75 (68 nett) this morning in a monthly medal ...

However, neither of which were qualifying :rant:

Pretty annoyed but they had to do it as there was some quite big work going on around the greens meaning we were playing Winter Rules.

So, my proposal, is that we go for broke tomorrow. Best score to decide? Whatcha think?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 6, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Right Hawkeye ...

This weekend I shot 39 point on Saturday in our Memorial Trophy and a gross 75 (68 nett) this morning in a monthly medal ...

However, neither of which were qualifying :rant:

Pretty annoyed but they had to do it as there was some quite big work going on around the greens meaning we were playing Winter Rules.

So, my proposal, is that we go for broke tomorrow. Best score to decide? Whatcha think?
		
Click to expand...

You must be gutted that they were non-qualifiers! Well played all the same.

Your idea would be great aside from the fact I'm not playing tomorrow!

We could either agree on an honourable tie, or take the results of our next qualifiers as the decider?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 6, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You must be gutted that they were non-qualifiers! Well played all the same.

Your idea would be great aside from the fact I'm not playing tomorrow!

We could either agree on an honourable tie, or take the results of our next qualifiers as the decider?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella. I just re-read the first post and it says about a tie being a fiver each so happy to do that if you wish? Not sure when I'm going to be able to play a qualifier again if the course is still going to be winter rules for the Medal Final next week so may be best to get it over and done with? 

But happy to do it on next one if you prefer.


----------



## Crow (Oct 6, 2013)

Although I hit my target for the year, my opponent mcbroon was just too hot to keep up with.

I finished on 8.6, mcbroon I believe on an impressive 7.8

Well played Sir!  :clap:



Have a great day tomorrow all those who are lucky enough to be playing, the weather forecast looks favourable!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Oct 8, 2013)

Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)

Well I finished on 14.4 so I'm probably paying up but haven't heard anything from my opponents yet.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 8, 2013)

Crow said:



			Although I hit my target for the year, my opponent mcbroon was just too hot to keep up with.

I finished on 8.6, mcbroon I believe on an impressive 7.8

Well played Sir!  :clap:



Have a great day tomorrow all those who are lucky enough to be playing, the weather forecast looks favourable!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thanks very much mate 

Yep, 7.8 was how it finished.  Started off like a train but then levelled out a bit as the season progressed.  The back end of the season has been a bit more average but I've played a good bit less lately than I did to begin with - been away a bit with work and baby no. 2 is due any day now, so family commitments have taken precedence.

Delighted to see you hit your target too, particularly after your early season tribulations.  I'll happily match the H4H donation - getting into single figures deserves the recognition :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I'm sitting on 7.5, annoyingly, or at least I will be if my latest away score ever comes through!


NWJocko? How's it looking?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 8, 2013)

payment made to the charity site for Fish and G1BB0, also Â£5 for scoring less then Homer. I knew I should have looked away every time he swung his club at Woburn.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just a quick heads up for those donating so I can see where the cash is coming from....please donate on the GM HFH link....this one......

http://www.bmycharity.com/GolfMonthlyForumHFH2013

Click to expand...


I believe FUNDY owes you Â£10


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 8, 2013)

Â£10 PAID .Bill martin .comment =  loss of bragging rights bet to Liverbirdie . forgot to put forum name on it .. 


COME ON GUYS & GALS , lets be paying up to boost the hard work that boys have already done


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Â£10 PAID .Bill martin .comment =  loss of bragging rights bet to Liverbirdie . forgot to put forum name on it .. 


COME ON GUYS & GALS , lets be paying up to boost the hard work that boys have already done
		
Click to expand...

Well done Bill. A fairly close run thing in the end, with you coming down over the last few weeks. It inspired me to go in Sunday's comp to make sure and I got a 0.3 cut, to finish on 6.2 (I think). Well done for paying so quick. :thup: LB


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done Bill. A fairly close run thing in the end, with you coming down over the last few weeks. It inspired me to go in Sunday's comp to make sure and I got a 0.3 cut, to finish on 6.2 (I think). Well done for paying so quick. :thup: LB
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate , i know everyone will pay up , so what started as a bit of craic between the 2 of us earns over Â£300 for the charity,  happy days .. well done on the cut , id love to get to 6  .. 3 qualifiers left i think , heres hoping ..


----------



## brendy (Oct 8, 2013)

Right Fader, let's be having you... How did you finish? 7.8 here.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 8, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Airlie_Andy(16) v Rosecott (16)
Airlie_Andy(16) v Wherediditgo (15.9)

Well I finished on 14.4 so I'm probably paying up but haven't heard anything from my opponents yet.
		
Click to expand...

Relax, had a desperately poor year and the handicap has gone the wrong way - I've made my donation x 2 :thup:

Well done to all for the continued fantastic fund raising efforts!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 8, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Cheers fella. I just re-read the first post and it says about a tie being a fiver each so happy to do that if you wish? Not sure when I'm going to be able to play a qualifier again if the course is still going to be winter rules for the Medal Final next week so may be best to get it over and done with? 

But happy to do it on next one if you prefer.
		
Click to expand...

I'm supposed to be playing a qualifier on Sunday but I'm working all night so will probably pull out. That means the next one isn't until the end of October, we could go on forever.

Lets call it a fiver each, neither of us really deserve to lose anyway! It's been a good year :thup:


----------



## rickg (Oct 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Cheers mate , i know everyone will pay up , so what started as a bit of craic between the 2 of us earns over Â£300 for the charity,
		
Click to expand...

Just want to acknowledge this guys....great effort and a great idea.....well done.. :thup:


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Oct 8, 2013)

Whereditgo said:



			Relax, had a desperately poor year and the handicap has gone the wrong way - I've made my donation x 2 :thup:

Well done to all for the continued fantastic fund raising efforts!
		
Click to expand...

Just want to echo this as its a fantastic cause and well worth our support.


----------



## Junior (Oct 8, 2013)

No more qualifiers left for me MadAdey - finished on 9.3  How'd ya get on mate ??


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I believe FUNDY owes you Â£10 

Click to expand...

Are you finally declaring a handicap then James?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

I had to check it..... LOL..... it's 6.8 so you lose  I thought it was 6.7 so I've just gone up 0.1 without playing


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I had to check it..... LOL..... it's 6.8 so you lose  I thought it was 6.7 so I've just gone up 0.1 without playing 

Click to expand...

That would be assuming that my signature is correct and that I didn't get cut in the comp at the weekend though


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

You didn't.... I got the MD of HDID to personally text me if anything interesting happened


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Cheers mate , i know everyone will pay up , so what started as a bit of craic between the 2 of us earns over Â£300 for the charity,  happy days .. well done on the cut , id love to get to 6  .. 3 qualifiers left i think , heres hoping ..
		
Click to expand...

You'll get there next year, don't worry.

Your always welcome for a free round at my gaff, if your ever over here to watch Everton.

Lee park and going to Goodison in one day - don't know what's the worst?

The beers in the night, would make up for it though.:thup:

Yep, well done for everyone who pays up, a good charity, and some good banter over the year. Well done all.


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			You didn't.... I got the MD of HDID to personally text me if anything interesting happened   

Click to expand...

haha, ive paid Sir, wd


----------



## JustOne (Oct 8, 2013)

fundy said:



			haha, ive paid Sir, wd 

Click to expand...

LOL, I noticed! 

I was just checking to see what the current total was then up popped your 'comment' 

Next year perhaps.....? :ears:


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			LOL, I noticed! 

I was just checking to see what the current total was then up popped your 'comment' 

Next year perhaps.....? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

For sure, happy to go again, first one to 8 yes


----------



## Fraz (Oct 8, 2013)

Heidi said:



			I finished season on 14.2 down from 17.4
Fraz??
		
Click to expand...

With 1 qualifier on Saturday before th season is over it looks like i am getting my hand in my pocket... 16 from 18 is my poor attempt this year!

Well done on a good cut!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 8, 2013)

rickg said:



			Just want to acknowledge this guys....great effort and a great idea.....well done.. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No bother mate just a drop in the ocean to what ye guys do , just glad we got something worthwhile going to help out.. gona try play in it next year all going well ..

Just noticed this thread started on Feb 28 th wher d hell did that year go ?


----------



## JT77 (Oct 9, 2013)

hi bp how many weeks have we left? looks like I will be making the donation though as currently on 8.0  

cheers


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

JT77 said:



			hi bp how many weeks have we left? looks like I will be making the donation though as currently on 8.0  

cheers
		
Click to expand...

Its finished, it ran up to the H4H's day only.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 9, 2013)

ok thanks think I lost then lol


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 9, 2013)

JT77 said:



			ok thanks think I lost then lol
		
Click to expand...

Hiya  JT yea it finished Monday evening mate , i lost to Liverbirdie ,  good bit of fun for a good cause tho .. thanks for joining in mate every tenner helps the lads cause


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

Shiny said:



			Game on, so to speak.  Please add us to the list.
		
Click to expand...

He hasn't posted for a while but is still showing 24 in his sig so I think I've won one after losing 2 others!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well I'm sitting on 7.5, annoyingly, or at least I will be if my latest away score ever comes through!


NWJocko? How's it looking?
		
Click to expand...

Its looking bad!!

I finished on 7.7 so will make the donation today, well played FD :clap:

Edit:  Just made the donation.

A HUGE well done to Rick/richart on the fundraising efforts (and anyone else that helped organise etc).  A phenomenal amount of money raised so you should be very proud. :cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 9, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Its looking bad!!

I finished on 7.7 so will make the donation today, well played FD :clap:

Edit:  Just made the donation.

A HUGE well done to Rick/richart on the fundraising efforts (and anyone else that helped organise etc).  A phenomenal amount of money raised so you should be very proud. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Hurrah!

Actually, I was hoping the winner would be whichever of us made the most progress into cat 1, not who went up the least! Oh well, lets keep practising....

:fore:

Well done everyone involved.... looking forward to hearing the H4H grand total!


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hurrah!

Actually, I was hoping the winner would be whichever of us made the most progress into cat 1, not who went up the least! Oh well, lets keep practising....

:fore:

Well done everyone involved.... looking forward to hearing the H4H grand total!
		
Click to expand...

Cheque for Â£15,500.00 has been presented but its already muted that it could increase towards Â£18k


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			Cheque for Â£15,500.00 has been presented but its already muted that it could increase towards Â£18k 

Click to expand...

we're currently sitting at just over Â£17,500 (assuming everyone pays their auction wins and pays gift aid) ........really just some bragging rights and Brand challenge payments outstanding so might struggle to reach Â£18k but you never know...would be nice. :thup:

I've also got lots of photos that people didnt buy, I know a lot was due to them leaving early so didnt get chance to buy one....I'm hoping everyone will want one.....only a fiver....I'll post something later to see if we can get them sold....Graham paid for 4 today at the Centurion, including Teegirls, so I'll post it out to you Jan.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 9, 2013)

thats me paid. thanks again bill. well played.  good luck getting to 18 k and beyond. great cause.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2013)

I have paid for my challenge with Hendo007. Not sure how he finished but it must have been better than me.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2013)

Suspect Dragged needs to pay out on our challenge as I finished on 16.5.


----------



## Crow (Oct 9, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Ah, thanks very much mate 

Yep, 7.8 was how it finished.  Started off like a train but then levelled out a bit as the season progressed.  The back end of the season has been a bit more average but I've played a good bit less lately than I did to begin with - been away a bit with work and baby no. 2 is due any day now, so family commitments have taken precedence.

Delighted to see you hit your target too, particularly after your early season tribulations.  *I'll happily match the H4H donation* - getting into single figures deserves the recognition :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man! :thup:

And hope all goes well with baby no. 2


----------



## GB72 (Oct 9, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Suspect Dragged needs to pay out on our challenge as I finished on 16.5.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid autocorrect should say Fragger and not dragged


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2013)

GB72 said:



			Stupid autocorrect should say Fragger and not dragged
		
Click to expand...

Some might say there's no difference.....

I, on the other hand, couldn't possibly comment......


----------



## SimonC (Oct 10, 2013)

I've finished on 5.1, had an up & down year & if it wasn't for the 67 gross I shot in the first medal of the year I would still be off 6.

Have you got any more qualifiers left Imurg?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe 1 or 2 but the thing ran until Sunday night so I'll cough up later..
Finished on 5.8
Well done on your 67


----------



## SimonC (Oct 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Maybe 1 or 2 but the thing ran until Sunday night so I'll cough up later..
Finished on 5.8
Well done on your 67
		
Click to expand...

Thanks it would've been me paying up if it wasn't for that one round.


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 18, 2013)

BUMP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Just a reminder to anyone who may not yet have paid up to do so , so the lads can get thier totals sorted etc

Last Reminder .. 

Thanks again to everyone who took part, i hope it was a good years golfing and you enjoyed the challenge & the bragging rights for a good cause  .. we will try get it going again next year to help the lads fundraising a small bit

Bill


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 18, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			BUMP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Just a reminder to anyone who may not yet have paid up to do so , so the lads can get thier totals sorted etc

Last Reminder .. 

Thanks again to everyone who took part, i hope it was a good years golfing and you enjoyed the challenge & the bragging rights for a good cause  .. *we will try get it going again next year to help the lads fundraising a small bit* 

Bill
		
Click to expand...

It was a great idea, so thanks for setting it up.  Look forward to doing it again next year


----------



## richart (Oct 18, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Just a reminder to anyone who may not yet have paid up to do so , so the lads can get thier totals sorted etc

Last Reminder ..
		
Click to expand...

That would be great as we are looking to write out to H4H supporters to advise them of the final figure raised.

Thanks Bill.:thup:


----------



## brendy (Oct 18, 2013)

Waiting on Fader to give his final hcap gents. If anyone knows or sees him, give him a polite nudge from me please.


----------

